# Whats with the LINKBUCKS crap!!!! rediculous, great way to end the site!!!



## Eightweight (Sep 26, 2013)

every time you select it comes up , I have seen these on other sites and its only a matter of time and frustration that the sites drops off to nothing!!!


----------



## Busmech (Sep 26, 2013)

Eightweight said:


> every time you select it comes up , I have seen these on other sites and its only a matter of time and frustration that the sites drops off to nothing!!!



I'm getting that on my home pc but not here at work, I thought it was just me. Anyone know how to get rid of it? I tried for a half hour this am and gave up.


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 26, 2013)

Best as I can figure...AS has been "hacked" again. I think the third time in a couple weeks.

Seems to be the same 'crew' doing it...this time I think it started about 3 a.m. this morning.

I'm sure Darin and company are trying to fix it..!!

J2F


----------



## airwolf (Sep 26, 2013)

Disabling Javascript in my web browsers preferences seems to block the redirect for me.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 26, 2013)

I have "NoScrpt" and never saw it.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Sep 26, 2013)

I couldn't get on this morning at all,just kept getting the linkbucks trash.
It still comes up now everytime i select something,but now i can press ignore this add and it goes away till i select something else


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 26, 2013)

disabled Javascript and no problem


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 26, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I have "NoScrpt" and never saw it.



Thanks for the hook up.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 26, 2013)

Same here. Can not click without redirect each time.


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 26, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> disabled Javascript and no problem



Thanks for the tip. Worked for me.


----------



## CJ1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea doing the same to me, Linkbucks needs to be shot. Or better yet they need to be hacked!!


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> Yea doing the same to me, Linkbucks needs to be shot. Or better yet they need to be hacked!!


 Linkbucks has nothing to do with it. There is someone who compromised this site that added a linkbucks redirect.


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2013)

*clean slate*

unfortunately, there is no fool proof way to clean a site up after they get compromised other than revert to a snapshot of the entire site taken BEFORE the original compromise. Typically this is done on a lot of sites daily or weekly, etc, the snapshots, and then stored offsite and in a lot of cases airgapped, on a removable disk not connected to the net at all. It means losing posts, etc put up from date of compromise until now..but that is the only way to get all the gremlins out. Wipe it clean, start with a known good previous snapshot.

You can *try* and get a site cleaned, but stuff like this is what happens, it only gets partially cleaned then the bad stuff starts again.


----------



## B Harrison (Sep 26, 2013)

Same issue for me, running a mac here, have to ignore each add every time I click anything.
I don't know how to disable from Safari preferences.


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> Same issue for me, running a mac here, have to ignore each add every time I click anything.
> I don't know how to disable from Safari preferences.



open preferences then security

checkbox enable/disable for web content


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Darin and company have got it fixed..!!..??....

I haven't changed anything and at least for now..am _Not_ getting the 'LinkBucks' crap..:msp_thumbsup:

J2F


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 26, 2013)

I couldn't get on this morning at all, now it seems to work fine....so far. seems like not many are logged on, at least the l&f gang ain't on yet. maybe the fix takes time to work?


----------



## TreeTangler (Sep 26, 2013)

This is starting to get frustrating. I'm starting to wonder how safe my info is.


----------



## dancan (Sep 26, 2013)

How safe do you really think your info is in this day and age ......... Internet or not .


----------



## dancan (Sep 26, 2013)

Kudos to the AS team for getting the site back up !


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 26, 2013)

thear try it agan hacking a chain saw site sick


----------



## drumbum (Sep 26, 2013)

Stooopid sum beaches


----------



## TreeTangler (Sep 26, 2013)

dancan said:


> How safe do you really think your info is in this day and age ......... Internet or not .



I'm not ignorant to the fact that info is unsafe period. However, it does seem at this point and time that our personal info is a little more unsafe than usual. We've all been instructed to change passwords after the first hack, but should we be doing it again? Has the site been secured? Are they just cosmetic hacks that mess with DNS or simply redirect or are they back in again. I'd just like a little more info. I know Darin and company have to be mighty busy and really seem to be doing all they can, but I can't be the only one that wouldn't mind a little more explanation.


----------



## dancan (Sep 26, 2013)

Just change your info , embellish the truth a bit , heck if they get my info they'll know that I'm Chinese , 6'9" , live in Poland and have millions in a bank from Zimbabwae .


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 26, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> I'm not ignorant to the fact that info is unsafe period. However, it does seem at this point and time that our personal info is a little more unsafe than usual. We've all been instructed to change passwords after the first hack, but should we be doing it again? Has the site been secured? Are they just cosmetic hacks that mess with DNS or simply redirect or are they back in again. I'd just like a little more info. I know Darin and company have to be mighty busy and really seem to be doing all they can, but I can't be the only one that wouldn't mind a little more explanation.



I just don't understand "WTF" you are talking about with you personal info on this site..maybe being compromised..??

There's No real name - No Social Security # - No address - No phone number...etc...Soo what's your problem..??

If you 'volunteered' any more than just what was asked...then it's your fault...Not the ArboristSite..!! 
(Darin and company are Not gonna hold your hand to make you feel better..if uncomfortable..leave the site..!!)

Blame Fish..!!

J2F


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 26, 2013)

So does this mean my subscription notifications will start working again?

opcorn:


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 26, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So does this mean my subscription notifications will start working again?
> 
> opcorn:


Well...I don't know how it is with you...but mine are like from weeks back at times...other times current..:confused2:

Sometimes I get like 20+ posts from others (weeks old) all at one time...this hacking thing is Really an Annoyance..!!

J2F


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 26, 2013)

jus2fat said:


> Well...I don't know how it is with you...but mine are like from weeks back at times...other times current..:confused2:
> 
> Sometimes I get like 20+ posts from others (weeks old) all at one time...this hacking thing is Really an Annoyance..!!
> 
> J2F



Guess I shoulda put the "tongue in cheeky sarcasticy little thingie" in there somewhere for ya so ya didn't think I was actually serious, huh?


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 26, 2013)

Agree 100% 
Thank you 




dancan said:


> Kudos to the AS team for getting the site back up !


----------



## woodenboater (Sep 26, 2013)

whew, that was a frustrating morning. Thought it was just me. Work laptop, home computer and even iPhone.

thanks to the crew for getting thew site back up and running :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## CbusRog (Sep 26, 2013)

It's 9:20 edt where I am and I just experienced it. Funny thing is, I posted about 2 hours ago with no problems. I disabled java script on my iPad to post this (had to go to tapatalk on my android phone to find out what was going on). Grrrr.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 26, 2013)

Link bucks is still setting in the Java Script window so either AS has not removed it or the culprit keeps putting it back in.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you think someone can let us know when we can enable Java again when the LINKCRAP is gone. I had to disable it too, and now stuff kinda isn't the same????? Oh and thanks to the fella who posted on here about the Java, I was about to go insane. Wife was getting pissed with all the BUY IT NOW I was doing on ebay while I was too pissed to be on AS. See just there I tried to insert a smiley face and couldn't WTF!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah this totally sucks with out the JAVA enabled, no images no movies the hyper links aren't there WTF!!!!!! I would like to go 10 rounds with the Hacker, really only need 6, most people do not have any cardio, where them down then make em pay!


----------



## naturelover (Sep 26, 2013)

Funny, never had any problems with tapatalk....




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## w8ye (Sep 26, 2013)

dyo.gs in the Javascript window will also take you directly to linkbucks

With "No Script" I can OK Arboristsite and nothing else and see everything.


----------



## SEAM (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been struggling with this problem for days... NoScript is very helpful, thanks!!


----------



## ndlawrence (Sep 26, 2013)

Still having problems here.


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Still having problems*

I took the advice and turned off java script.

I can only imagine what happens if you were to "ok" the linkbucks screen. Yikes.

Please Darin, for the love of chainsaws, save us all!!!


----------



## Evan (Sep 26, 2013)

Downloaded tapatalk on my android to get on then saw turning off java script would work.

Thanks for the tip on Java.

Tapatalk sucks but was worth it to at least get on and see the java tip.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I need javascript for many of my other web stuff so this is what I did in Google Chrome. Go to the upper right hand corner to that icon with three horizontal bars. Click it. Go to "Settings". Click on "advanced settings". In "Privacy" click on "content settings". In the JavaScript section click on "manage exceptions". In that area enter " [*.]arboristsite.com " and choose "block" in the drop down menu to the right of it. This blocks JavaScript on Arboristsite only and that will block the Linkbunks B.S.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2013)

From what I've been told Java is susceptible to viruses. What say the computer nerds?


----------



## w8ye (Sep 27, 2013)

We are not talking about java, we are talking about java script

There is an extension for Chrome called "notscript" that can be added.

This initially blocks all scripts but you add them in as you find you need them. It is a click-on affair. It is not something were you have to remember and write in a name.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Blocking Java on chrome seemed to work, but I can't remember my new password, "been changing it often lately" that or it's simply not working, along with the forgot password function. Firefox which I normally use, still gets redirected no matter what.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 27, 2013)

I tried NotScript and it didn't work for me.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 27, 2013)

I've run the noscript for some 8 years and I never even knew anything about linkbucks today until this thread showed up.

I've used Firefox ever since it came out - at least 10 years.


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 27, 2013)

As I mentioned in another thread, a friend of mine is a member of this site. I do not know his member name.

he sent me an email complaining that he could not get on this site.

I took a quick look at the source code and appears to me if your developer just looks for: http://www.dyo.gs/visitScript/42e0081e and removes the script on that line in the web code it will take care of it.

You team probably already knows, just thought I would make the mention.

Good luck.


----------



## ttyR2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Notscript works for me. It's a bit of a kludge, but it works. Disabling javascript works as well, though that's not really an option. Setting up javascript block rules in Chrome for linkbucks.com, .gs, and a few others didn't work either.


----------



## stihluser66 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm running the Opera browser, and it has a setting under "tools/preferences/network" called "enable automatic redirection." Unchecking that worked for me without having to disable javascript.

Opera also has the same setting under "tools/preferences/quick preferences/edit site preferences/network" that allows disabling automatic redirection for this site only.

Worked for me. Others browsers should have similar settings.


----------



## stihluser66 (Sep 27, 2013)

stihluser66 said:


> I'm running the Opera browser, and it has a setting under "tools/preferences/network" called "enable automatic redirection." Unchecking that worked for me without having to disable javascript.
> 
> Opera also has the same setting under "tools/preferences/quick preferences/edit site preferences/network" that allows disabling automatic redirection for this site only.
> 
> Worked for me. Others browsers should have similar settings.



Note: I had to click the redirection links manually to post.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 27, 2013)

You can tell me all day long Linkocrap has nothing to do with it but I don't believe it one second. Since we have been having this problem it is always linkocrap page that is comming up in that stupid java redirect. And let us guess how that site is generating it's income=> excactly through sponsors who pay by the amount of traffic comming to the site. So lets hack a community with a lot of people and every redirect makes them an extra wad of cash!
This situation is really pissing me of because I habe problems now just about every day! That includes today! 

I'm no technican but I believe it would have been smarter to take the whole system offline for a week and get all the bugs out!

7


----------



## Gologit (Sep 27, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> You can tell me all day long Linkocrap has nothing to do with it but I don't believe it one second. Since we have been having this problem it is always linkocrap page that is comming up in that stupid java redirect. And let us guess how that site is generating it's income=> excactly through sponsors who pay by the amount of traffic comming to the site. So lets hack a community with a lot of people and every redirect makes them an extra wad of cash!
> This situation is really pissing me of because I habe problems now just about every day! That includes today!
> 
> I'm no technican but I believe it would have been smarter to take the whole system offline for a week and get all the bugs out!
> ...



They're working on it.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm running Noscript out of necessity.
The big thing I'm worried about is the damage to this site its causing, the traffic to this site must be way down. 
I've lost the sponsor links, I don't know if everyone has lost them, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is a lot of complaints from the sponsors. 
Hope Darin and Jennifer can get this site bulletproofed!


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 27, 2013)

Just venting! Nothing personal! And I sure am happy to not be in their skinbecause this must really be, how should I put it, a nuicence. 

7


----------



## nmurph (Sep 27, 2013)

Use Chrome, go to the settings/advanced settings/privacy/content settings/ and click the "do not allow Java" radio button.

You may need to shut down and re-open your browser.

End of problem.


----------



## zogger (Sep 27, 2013)

SkippyKtm said:


> I'm running Noscript out of necessity.
> The big thing I'm worried about is the damage to this site its causing, the traffic to this site must be way down.
> I've lost the sponsor links, I don't know if everyone has lost them, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is a lot of complaints from the sponsors.
> Hope Darin and Jennifer can get this site bulletproofed!



Just go to the main page to find sponsors.

And there is nothing stopping the admins from adding text links as well for sponsors.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 27, 2013)

End of problem...except you have to use the back button after you post to get back to the main directory, you don't get to see advertiser links and there's no search function. I'm sure the list is not complete, but those are the problems that exist right now. For those members that aren't as stubborn as I am, I doubt they are even visiting the site right now.


----------



## tedmister2 (Sep 27, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> End of problem...except you have to use the back button after you post to get back to the main directory, you don't get to see advertiser links and there's no search function. I'm sure the list is not complete, but those are the problems that exist right now. For those members that aren't as stubborn as I am, I doubt they are even visiting the site right now.



and the pictures are not able to load. So with those parameters, alot of things aren't happening......."pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## w8ye (Sep 27, 2013)

dyo.gs is stihl in the script window and that is what directs us to linkbucks. 

I'm sure that every time dyo.gs is removed, it magically reappears from some unknown source embedded in the AS code somewhere?

It is highly likely that the Javascript injection is hidden within a picture, .pdf, or other file? It may not even have anything to do with the other problems the site has had?

It may take the administrators a week or two to find the culprit that injects the bad Javascript code, so be patient with them.

The best thing we, as members, can do is block the bad Javascript in our own computers.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 27, 2013)

zogger said:


> Just go to the main page to find sponsors.
> 
> And there is nothing stopping the admins from adding text links as well for sponsors.



Oh, I know how to find the sponsors, nothing like that.
I was just thinking that if I were a sponsor paying for my name to be up there, I wouldn't like this situation, but its certainly understandable since this site is getting attacked like this. Maybe some patience on our and the sponsors part is a good idea.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 27, 2013)

The good thing is that a lot of us are getting more work done when the site is messed up


----------



## firefighterwolf (Sep 27, 2013)

*disregard*

disregard. I thought i had a better fix. It worked for a while...then more linkbucks

just disable java


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> The good thing is that a lot of us are getting more work done when the site is messed up



Could have happened, if it wasn't for all the other chainsaw forums......:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2013)

ttyR2 said:


> Notscript works for me. It's a bit of a kludge, but it works. Disabling javascript works as well, though that's not really an option. Setting up javascript block rules in Chrome for linkbucks.com, .gs, and a few others didn't work either.



Where do you find "Notscript" or "disable Javascript"?

I feel really dumb right now! :help:


----------



## hangfirew8 (Sep 27, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Where do you find "Notscript" or "disable Javascript"?
> 
> I feel really dumb right now! :help:



If you run Firefox as your browser, simply go to Tools->Addons and search for NoScript. 

When you hit a site with Javascript, click Options in lower right, Untrusted, mark linkbucks.com, then allow the rest.

As for "disable Javascript", on Firefox it is Edit->Preferences (or Tools->Options), Content Tab, and unclick.

Don't know if there is an equivalent in the IE virus festival.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know how good it really is...my computer knowledge is limited...but I have Norton. I ran a full scan and a custom scan and didn't come up with any virus. So far, anyway.

I disabled JavaScript in Chrome. That's the only way I've found to access AS without using an anonymizer.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 27, 2013)

So the redirects are still happening? I installed stopscript or it might be called noscript yesterday and havent noticed any since. 

Thats why I am asking.


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 27, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> I need javascript for many of my other web stuff so this is what I did in Google Chrome. Go to the upper right hand corner to that icon with three horizontal bars. Click it. Go to "Settings". Click on "advanced settings". In "Privacy" click on "content settings". In the JavaScript section click on "manage exceptions". In that area enter " [*.]arboristsite.com " and choose "block" in the drop down menu to the right of it. This blocks JavaScript on Arboristsite only and that will block the Linkbunks B.S.



So I followed these directions in CHROME and it works great. I'll reserve Chrome for AS and use Firefox for my other browsing. Thanks AKDoug!


----------



## watsonr (Sep 27, 2013)

open Firefox and type in the address bar "about:config"
Select "i won't hurt anything, promise"
search for Javascript enabled
right click it and select "toggle"
That makes that line turn from true to false and then close the browser
open the browser and go the AS as usual
It will disable Javascript on all the sites you visit.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2013)

hangfirew8 said:


> If you run Firefox as your browser, simply go to Tools->Addons and search for NoScript.
> 
> When you hit a site with Javascript, click Options in lower right, Untrusted, mark linkbucks.com, then allow the rest.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I use IE, and haven't found a way to do it yet.

Right now I have no problem though, it comes and goes.....


----------



## Icehouse (Sep 27, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Thanks, I use IE, and haven't found a way to do it yet.
> 
> Right now I have no problem though, it comes and goes.....



Same thing here never know when it will work or not


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 27, 2013)

Which no-script is the best one - there are quite a few to choose from by numerous people. Some want a donation from $1.99 -$19.99.


----------



## dancan (Sep 27, 2013)

If you're using firefox just go to noscript .net , if you're using IE , get firefox LOL


----------



## RedFir Down (Sep 27, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Thanks, I use IE, and haven't found a way to do it yet.
> 
> Right now I have no problem though, it comes and goes.....



Using IE... you must have alot of patience!! I ditched that the first time I viewed AS with chrome.

Chrome and Firefox are good. IMO

You can liken it to a ported vs. non ported saw!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeTangler (Sep 27, 2013)

jus2fat said:


> I just don't understand "WTF" you are talking about with you personal info on this site..maybe being compromised..??
> 
> There's No real name - No Social Security # - No address - No phone number...etc...Soo what's your problem..??
> 
> ...




I've never had issue with you, but sometimes it helps to think before speaking. Think about what theydo have. They have an email address, a password to this site, IP addresses and a few other odds and ends that could be useful. If data has in fact been mined, there is more than enough there to do quite a bit of damage. Now god forbid people use the same password here that they do through their email account and the floodgates have opened. 

I'm not calling anybody out, I'd just like to know how deep these repeated hacks are. If my concern really bugs you, I'm sure you know where the door is as well lol.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 27, 2013)

There is no option in Firefox 23 to disable javascript.

The owners of this site are way out of their league trying to reconcile the compromise and need some high end professionals to scrub the server and restore order. Period.

And if they thought challenging the "cyber terrorists who don't have a life" hacker(s) and engaging in any type of battle was a good idea..., well..., nice move..., and guess again.

They (and we) are simply being toyed with as it stands right now.

Last thing ya wanna do is piss off a hacker who already has ya by the balls.

Should be an interesting evening.

5, 4, 3, 2, 1...

What's next? AS is actually restored to order? I'm not holding my breath.

Don't believe it until you have been provided with a thorough explanation of the past month's events by the site owners themselves. Anything else is just whistlin' past the grave yard and pissin' up a rope.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 27, 2013)

I went by the manual and primed this site 4 times, pulled the rope twice while on full choke, waiting for a pop, heard a small one, and 7-8 more pulls off choke and still nothing. 

It took two of us trying, and we finally gained access to the AS site.


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 27, 2013)

dano said:


> I went by the manual and primed this site 4 times, pulled the rope twice while on full choke, waiting for a pop, heard a small one, and 7-8 more pulls off choke and still nothing.
> 
> It took two of us trying, and we finally gained access to the AS site.


Dano...You are Not starting the fs250 correctly...as I said before it's the same starting procedure as a MS192

Again..you must have yours ears listening for the '_Slightest pop_' and then immediately take it off choke and to run position

After the 'slight pop'..if you pull any more times in choke position..you _Will_ definitely flood the engine..!!

And then as you and the 'crew' discovered..it's a real PIA to get the engine 'cleared out' and to start.

Start someplace quiet...like your garage (pun intended lol) and get it off choke on the slightest sound of a 'pop'..!!

It should fire-up within the next 2-3 pulls...it's very easy...but the trick is getting it off choke at slightest...'poof'

J2F


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 27, 2013)

jus2fat said:


> Dano...You are Not starting the fs250 correctly...as I said before it's the same starting procedure as a MS192
> 
> Again..you must have yours ears listening for the '_Slightest pop_' and then immediately take it off choke and to run position
> 
> ...





That's what I've been doing. Once I got it home and the first time I went to use it, it started within 7-8 total pulls or so. 

My goal is to get it to start in under a handful......cold, warm, or hot. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity (Sep 27, 2013)

flame on. yes it's a pain that the site has had issues. but the one thing that get's me is some that cry that it's ruining there business. let me ask how many of you had a chain saw related business before A.S. ? some most all of it is threw A.S. i think darin is doing all that he can with the resources that he has. this is a forum for info and such. yes chain saws and this site is addicting . but get a grip all will be fine in the end. hope i did not pee off too many folks with this rant. maybe some one should start a site that helps some folks with there addiction when the site has problems in the future . thank you and enjoy the site for what it is. :msp_smile:


----------



## belgian (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a PC crash last week and lost the majority of my personal files.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :mad2: Hope this is not related to the AS problems. Yes, I am in a bad mood.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 27, 2013)

paccity said:


> flame on.



No flame. Just fact.

And if I were a sponsor of AS? You bet your ass I'd be pissed about the impact these recent events have had on the exposure of my business..., not to mention highly concerned about the security of the information conveyed to the owners as would obviously be required in obtaining a sponsorship role on the site.

Anyone else notice the mouseover's of the various sponsors last night asking for usernames and passwords?

Sheesh.


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 27, 2013)

dano said:


> I went by the manual and primed this site 4 times, pulled the rope twice while on full choke, waiting for a pop, heard a small one, and 7-8 more pulls off choke and still nothing.
> 
> It took two of us trying, and we finally gained access to the AS site.



See I told you there is something wrong!!


----------



## john_bud (Sep 27, 2013)

Couldn't access the site, so I decided to do brakes on my truck.

Grrrr


Stuck bolts. Rusty bolts. Worn out rotors. Rusty sticking calipers. Torn bracket shields letting the slider bolts rust and stick the pads. And to top it off the parking brake pads are rusted so bad the friction fell off! It's taken me from 07:00 to 5pm to get the rotors off of all 4 corners. 

I could have been blissfully diddling away my time here... but oh no the hackers messed it up!

Now the site is back up, and I still have hours and hours of brake work to do  bummer.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2013)

RedFir Down said:


> Using IE... you must have alot of patience!! I ditched that the first time I viewed AS with chrome.
> 
> Chrome and Firefox are good. IMO
> 
> You can liken it to a ported vs. non ported saw!:hmm3grin2orange:



I have tried both, and from here IE usually is preferable.


----------



## opinion (Sep 27, 2013)

I tried coming on yesterday and got that "click this" icon that won't let you leave until you click one of them. I just go on taskbar and end the process of the browser. That usually does it. Sometimes I'm lazy and I just click those icons on other sites and I don't get infected. I think they get paid if you click those links as marketing or something. It won't let you leave the site until you kill it in taskbar. I also have AV, firewall and malwarebytes active. I'm clean so far.


----------



## justtools (Sep 27, 2013)

belgian said:


> I had a PC crash last week and lost the majority of my personal files.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :mad2: Hope this is not related to the AS problems. Yes, I am in a bad mood.



Whenever I am in a bad mood. I look at your avatar. Seems to cheer me up


----------



## w8ye (Sep 27, 2013)

Well the widget that was causing all the trouble is gone from the Javascript window for now.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 27, 2013)

Damnit, AS was working normal for a while, now that damn LINKBUCKS crap started up again


----------



## w8ye (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes it is back in there now


----------



## Kenskip1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well guys, here we go again, Ken


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Sep 27, 2013)

wow! took me 10 minutes to post here! that linkbucks crap is killing me


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 27, 2013)

Frick...it's back again  Oddly enough, though, when I block AS from my javascript in Chrome and reloaded AS, I have search and other functions I didn't have earlier???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2013)

IMHO they need to shut the site down and finally fix things the right way, or hire the right people.


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep..... real PITA...was working fine last evening but back again now I see.....GRRRRRRR.....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Yep..... real PITA...was working fine last evening but back again now I see.....GRRRRRRR.....



Fits with what I have observed.....


----------



## Gologit (Sep 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Fits with what I have observed.....



Yup. I'm getting really good at going into settings and disabling JavaScript every time I want to see AS. I'm also getting really tired of having to do it.

You tech guys...how hard can it be to come up with a fix for this? I don't know anything about computers and the 'net and all that but with all the technology available there should be some kind of permanent fix for this.

Rant over.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm using Firefox and have NoScript installed and I never had any issues. It also speeds up browsing on all sites, not just this one.


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 28, 2013)

It's back, and have posted many thoughts in off topic on this. 

In short, it appears behind the scenes on the server the hackers have compromised the hosting and have set up back doors to just keep coming back. 

whether the host used is "soft" or whether there is a known problem in the software platform - I don't know, but some radical changes are required. 

Maybe a new host, upgrade to latest vbulletin software, I dunno. 

But what is being done now isn't working. 

Is interesting that tapatalk and it's database connection is not affected (yet, anyway).

Further, I went on from my pc just before, hit link bucks and then quickly exited the whole browser. Not going to do that again for a while now.....


----------



## zogger (Sep 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. I'm getting really good at going into settings and disabling JavaScript every time I want to see AS. I'm also getting really tired of having to do it.
> 
> You tech guys...how hard can it be to come up with a fix for this? I don't know anything about computers and the 'net and all that but with all the technology available there should be some kind of permanent fix for this.
> 
> Rant over.



If a site is compromised, the only way to be real sure it is back up and clean is install from a known good backup. Fairly common in the hosting world, etc to have snapshots of the site, on another drive, just for this purpose. It has to come from before the compromise though and you will lose anything added from that point to present. but..you want to lose whatever malicious code got buried, so that's that.

For your own personal stuff, learn to use the browser security add-ons. Firefox is easy to use, but you should use several addons all the time in my opinion, then learn whitelisting and blacklisting. Noscript, adblock+, better privacy, ghostery are all good. Noscript and learning to use it is the most important. Also keep a couple live CDs (operating systems that run friom a CD or DVD disk only) hanging around if you think your hard drive got boned. 


Even whopper big sites with full time ace IT guys get compromised, there is no permanent fix, no perfect solution as tech changes all the time. dotgov sites have gotten pwned, big commerce sites, all of them. 

It is like saying, need the perfect machine that will never break, no matter how much it is used. Just ain't happening.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 28, 2013)

zogger said:


> If a site is compromised, the only way to be real sure it is back up and clean is install from a known good backup. Fairly common in the hosting world, etc to have snapshots of the site, on another drive, just for this purpose. It has to come from before the compromise though and you will lose anything added from that point to present. but..you want to lose whatever malicious code got buried, so that's that.
> 
> For your own personal stuff, learn to use the browser security add-ons. Firefox is easy to use, but you should use several addons all the time in my opinion, then learn whitelisting and blacklisting. Noscript, adblock+, better privacy, ghostery are all good. Noscript and learning to use it is the most important. Also keep a couple live CDs (operating systems that run friom a CD or DVD disk only) hanging around if you think your hard drive got boned.
> 
> ...




If an image is used to restore this site (and I do it all the time with my computers) it would be necessary, but kinda stink to lose all the data since this happened.
I know of a few AS members that are currently avoiding this site (because they're afraid it'll hose their computers...) until things get straightened out.:msp_wink:


----------



## BiggerDiggler (Sep 28, 2013)

SkippyKtm said:


> If an image is used to restore this site (and I do it all the time with my computers) it would be necessary, but kinda stink to lose all the data since this happened.
> I know of a few AS members that are currently avoiding this site (because they're afraid it'll hose their computers...) until things get straightened out.:msp_wink:




I am now in the camp of avoiding this site, along with many others in this local area. Too bad.


----------



## zogger (Sep 28, 2013)

SkippyKtm said:


> If an image is used to restore this site (and I do it all the time with my computers) it would be necessary, but kinda stink to lose all the data since this happened.
> I know of a few AS members that are currently avoiding this site (because they're afraid it'll hose their computers...) until things get straightened out.:msp_wink:




Yes, and it should have happened right then when the compromise was discovered, wipe/restore. Much less lost data then. Trying to winkle out some of the sophisticated malware out there can be a chore, and you never really know if you got it all either.


----------



## zogger (Sep 28, 2013)

BiggerDiggler said:


> I am now in the camp of avoiding this site, along with many others in this local area. Too bad.



You don't have to if you follow the advice given up above on some basic browser security. Might take the equivalent in time as say..random TV football game.

I also don't run anything windows, but that's another subject and don't want to get into it here. This is chainsaw forum, not a nerd tech forum. 

I wouldn't go to a nerd forum looking for chainsaw advice in other words. Info is out there on how to up your own personal security online. Nothing is perfect, but you can chip away at it and get down to pretty darn good.

It just takes doing, like the first time taking a carb apart...

Anyone who got hosed the first go around and experienced the malware redirect and the cookies, really needs to bone up on computer security, because I 100% guarantee you, it just is not this site, and you get get nailed with a driveby and *not even know it*. That's how these guys get MILLIONS of "zombie" computers they control, most of them running some flavor of windows.

I'd easily bet a years pay right now there are numerous windows users who have come to this site regularly and are running compromised machines -"zombies"- and they don't know it.

Not all compromises are meant to be seen.....


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 28, 2013)

*Not a perfect fix but...*



AKDoug said:


> I need javascript for many of my other web stuff so this is what I did in Google Chrome. Go to the upper right hand corner to that icon with three horizontal bars. Click it. Go to "Settings". Click on "advanced settings". In "Privacy" click on "content settings". In the JavaScript section click on "manage exceptions". In that area enter " [*.]arboristsite.com " and choose "block" in the drop down menu to the right of it. This blocks JavaScript on Arboristsite only and that will block the Linkbucks B.S.


That almost worked for me, but the text box for entering the exception was a dead hammer and allowed no keyboard input. My only recourse was to block all Javascript. That seems to work except now all my icons to accompany the text in the post are also dead, such as my head beating against the wall. If you block all Javascript, you will lose a ton of search images and Lord knows what else at other sites. 

This is one heckuva bug.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 28, 2013)

I just got this and a blank page a second ago. The file /home/arborist/public_html/includes/ibid_functions.php *is corrupted. *


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 28, 2013)

I have broke down and started running tapatalk. The iphone is a piece trying to access AS without it. I care more about my computer then my phone so that how it goes for now. It seems the PC works between 4-8pm. All other hours i get that annoying link bucks crap. Thats what i've found anyways. I've tried the browser security methods with no luck. I even went as far as getting blocking extensions to stop it but no go. No matter what i disable or enable it still goes to link bucks but doesn't run any of the plug ins. I figured when i saw nmurphs way it would work for me but it didn't. Must be some other setting on my computer stopping it. It is quite frustrating but i won't give up on AS. I tried other similar forums but can't find anything that compares.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 28, 2013)

I am nobody here so take anything I say with a grain of salt, I am only here curious because a friend of mine is a member here.

The link they were using for the JS the other day is no longer the one they are using, you will now need to search for the link: http://www.linkbucks.com/visitScript/d31da00d and remove the script tag for it.

If I had to guess i would say someone got a hold of the ftp account password. I would change the password(s) pronto.

Also a possibility that one of the "trusted" admins/mods here isn't as trustworthy as one has thought as i am fairly sure you can edit most of the pages in the admin section of vbulletin.

I have seen some mention that they think LinkBucks is doing the hacking, I kind of doubt it as when you view the actual JS code they are using there is a member ID which I would assume is a member over at LinkBucks. member ID: 679232.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Timster2 (Sep 28, 2013)

I loaded and am running NoScript seems to be working well and as a side benefit it has stopped a lot of other sites from loading annoying adds constantly.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't forget "Add Block Plus" (ABP) while you are at it?


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Im having issues with linkbucks redirecting me too. Just had to click skip this add 4 times to post this reply. So aggravating that Im done here til it gets resolved. :msp_sad:


----------



## w8ye (Sep 28, 2013)

Linkbucks has 15-20 alias names in Javascript that all take you to Linkbucks. So far, we've only seen one alias besides the main one.


----------



## ndlawrence (Sep 28, 2013)

We need to get this fixed, instead of finding ways to work around these scum bags.


----------



## dancan (Sep 28, 2013)

So far Chrome or Iron from SRWare with ScriptSafe has worked great .


----------



## jwilly (Sep 28, 2013)

I copied the url of Linkbucks into my security as a blocked site


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 28, 2013)

Asking Chrome to block Javascript for all sites solves nothing. Yes, it helps run this site but it cripples many other search features that make using the Internet friendly.

This is a huge bug that may take weeks for ArboristSite to fix because we have been targeted. Dozens of other sites are also suffering because of this.


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 28, 2013)

RickDoll said:


> I am nobody here so take anything I say with a grain of salt, I am only here curious because a friend of mine is a member here.
> 
> The link they were using for the JS the other day is no longer the one they are using, you will now need to search for the link: http://www.linkbucks.com/visitScript/d31da00d and remove the script tag for it.
> 
> ...



Some of you computer savvy guys (incl. Zogger) are making me nervous.......but in a good sorta way.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 28, 2013)

It is a lot quicker and easier for us as individuals to block Linkbucks and all its aliases and not worry about the problem any more. 

Like has been said, it may take a week or two to find the little code line that automatically injects the linkbucks deal into Javascript on AS.

With interfaces like Firefox and add-ons like Noscript, all you have to do is OK Arboristsite. If you do not OK linkbucks or the other icons related to Linkbucks, then you never bother with it.

I've been involved with this before at another site and it took some three weeks to find the short embedded line of code.


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 28, 2013)

I use Firefox. Went to addons, did a search for noscript, downloaded that, restarted my computer. No more linkbucks. At least as of now.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Sep 28, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> I use Firefox. Went to addons, did a search for noscript, downloaded that, restarted my computer. No more linkbucks. At least as of now.



I use firefox aswell. just installed noscript and so far so good. i just navigated from home to chainsaw stickies to chainsaw to my settings and back to chainsaw in 2 minutes! boy the things you take for granted!


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 28, 2013)

I have figured out how to block link bucks now but arboristsite won't let me sign in :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## w8ye (Sep 28, 2013)

You have to allow arboristsite itself


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 29, 2013)

I got the no scripts thingy for Firefox working and seems to be doing the job, I havn't seen hide nor hair of linksbucks since. I must not have something set quite right though. Every time I get on AS I have to sign in each time, won't save it. Small price to pay I guess. Other than that every thing seems to be working good.


Gregg,


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

w8ye said:


> You have to allow arboristsite itself



So yer saying allow arboristsite and block everything else or just allow arboristsite without blocking anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 29, 2013)

*NoScript addon for Firefox*



w8ye said:


> I have "NoScrpt" and never saw it.



I've had to go for days without AS and was troubled. I googled around and discovered the NoScript addon. At first, I could get to AS home page but I couldn't login. I could read but not post anything. A little while ago, I clicked on an image and got the login window to view images. I clicked the "remember me" button and finally was able to access my account and post something.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

I have allowed arboristsite and blocked link bucks. Link bucks doesn't show up anymore but can't sign in to AS. Exact same thing as chockwood describes. This really sucks :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## w8ye (Sep 29, 2013)

You have to allow arboristsite only. Do not allow linkbucks or any of its aliases.

Google leapis.com is OK also.

Doubleclick is a Google thing but it is a advertising gimmick that collects data on you. Stay away.

Google analytics is another one I don't allow


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

w8ye said:


> You have to allow arboristsite only. Do not allow linkbucks or any of its aliases.
> 
> Google leapis.com is OK also.
> 
> ...



I allowed the arboristsite url as it is without the linkbucks add on. I then blocked the linkbucks url as it is without being an add on the the arboristsite url. I believe this should work. I try to log on but can't regardless of settings. The remember me box isn't under my login boxes which is odd cause it was yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## w8ye (Sep 29, 2013)

There is another thread like this over in the support area and people over there were talking about this also.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm gonna have to try again tomorrow. Miss AS on PC. Tapatalk is ok but not the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dozerdan (Sep 29, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> IMHO they need to shut the site down and finally fix things the right way, or hire the right people.



I agree.
I would have hit the Like button for you but that option is also gone.

Later
Dan


----------



## ZBrooks (Sep 29, 2013)

watsonr said:


> open Firefox and type in the address bar "about:config"
> Select "i won't hurt anything, promise"
> search for Javascript enabled
> right click it and select "toggle"
> ...



I followed these instructions and the site works much better now. However, I noticed that when I tried to log in at the top of the page, I could not. I then clicked on 'reply with quote' and logged in from there and all seems normal.


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 29, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> I have allowed arboristsite and blocked link bucks. Link bucks doesn't show up anymore but can't sign in to AS. Exact same thing as chockwood describes. This really sucks :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I'm doing this via firefox with noscript addon installed. 
I still can't sign in to AS from the AS main page. What I do is go to a forum and find a post with a pic. When I see a jpg file name highlighted in green as an attachment to a post, I click on that filename. I'll get redirected to a login window. The "remember me" button shows, and I check mark it. Then I login and access my account. If I couldn't do that, I couldn't have made this post. I don't have any "i" or "e" things, and I haven't a clue as to what tapatalk is. I'm an old fashioned stubborn dude in my 60's that don't hold to that wifi stuff. If it don't have a cord attached to it, I won't use it. I build my own computers out of parts I buy on ebay. I do the same with my chainsaws.


----------



## SEAM (Sep 29, 2013)

chuckwood said:


> I'm doing this via firefox with noscript addon installed.
> I still can't sign in to AS from the AS main page. What I do is go to a forum and find a post with a pic. When I see a jpg file name highlighted in green as an attachment to a post, I click on that filename. I'll get redirected to a login window. The "remember me" button shows, and I check mark it. Then I login and access my account. If I couldn't do that, I couldn't have made this post. I don't have any "i" or "e" things, and I haven't a clue as to what tapatalk is. I'm an old fashioned stubborn dude in my 60's that don't hold to that wifi stuff. If it don't have a cord attached to it, I won't use it. I build my own computers out of parts I buy on ebay. I do the same with my chainsaws.



I use the "Reply with Quote" button - works the same way from any post...


----------



## Havana woody (Sep 29, 2013)

The site is obviously compromised god only knows what the hacker is doing with our information.


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 29, 2013)

Just installed No-script and it seems to work for me. No more linkbucks- so far.


----------



## jughead500 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm getting linkbucks continually on my home PC.Same thing on my phone only I can't skip the ad.It has my phone completely blocked up.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 29, 2013)

I installed "noscript" on firefox, and only allowed arboristsite.com. I can't log in unless I click on "reply with quote". I can only log in from that field and it's finally working.
My avatar pic is missing but the system won't allow it to be uploaded. Guess the site is limping along.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

Another day on tapatalk :-( i'm gonna try the reply with quote login way when i get home from work. Hopefully it works  i'm starting to get used to tapatalk and it is actually way more efficient then just accessing AS on your phone without it. Way faster and doesn't burn the phones battery up quick. Access from a PC is still the best though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

just a link for anyone who might want to consider ditching windows and running another operating system. Pick something from around the top five on the "rankings" list, right hand side of the page. Mint comes pre tweaked for a lot of functionality and has a good userbase and resources, etc. Price = free, these are all open source operating systems.

DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## bcsman (Sep 29, 2013)

Second that zogger, I have my wife setup with Kubuntu that she uses with Facebook and everything else. She loves it and never had 1 problem where the Windows crowd from Facebook always crying about issues. No firewall, anti virus, or malware programs installed so it is super fast and quick. Whereas with Windows have to have all that security stuff and more to feel safe and still get the short end sometimes, take this site for example.....


----------



## Kostas (Sep 29, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I installed "noscript" on firefox, and only allowed arboristsite.com. I can't log in unless I click on "reply with quote". I can only log in from that field and it's finally working.
> My avatar pic is missing but the system won't allow it to be uploaded. Guess the site is limping along.



I installed the Noscript as well but i blocked the Linkbucks only.Everything is working as it should and no more Linkbucks.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> Linkbucks has nothing to do with it. There is someone who compromised this site that added a linkbucks redirect.



Still get awfully tired of seeing it..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 29, 2013)

airwolf said:


> Disabling Javascript in my web browsers preferences seems to block the redirect for me.



I just tried that and it worked for me, so far. I wonder what the side effects of disabling Javascript is?


----------



## ckliff (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems to be working fine now. Yay!


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I just tried that and it worked for me, so far. I wonder what the side effects of disabling Javascript is?



You lose some functionality just about everyplace.

Really, you need a javascript *controller* so you can selectively add or not add permission (whitelist or blacklist) for some domain* to use javascript. With firefox browser, this is the noscript add-on. (there are thousands of addons, that one is in the top 10 recommended to add-on...) I don't much know what to use with other browsers anymore, I rarely use anything but firefox.

Noscript is much mo bettah over just on/off. You tweak it per site.

* a domain is a yadayadaexample.com or .org or .net Example here, you could allow AS and block linkbucks. 

It is very useful controlling nasty crap in advance. 

it is whopper huge bad security to just allow default all javascript for all domains as you surf around. I mean, real bad idea. Driving on bald tires on black ice as per security.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Sep 29, 2013)

Havana woody said:


> The site is obviously compromised god only knows what the hacker is doing with our information.



Hopefully tuning up some saws;-) 

Seriously, why hack this site? Unless you have a competing site perhaps? Dunno, doesn't make much sense. Is there really much (read: ANY) financial info on this site? Not sure I see the "upside" of hacking a chainsaw website.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks folks for explaining the Firefox NoDcript Reply With Quote thing, now I am finally able to log into the forum. I got a few messages in my email program letting me know of pm's,etc. and was unable to reply due to not being able to log in & didn't want anyone to think that I was ignoring them. Steve.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Sep 29, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> Hopefully tuning up some saws;-)
> 
> Seriously, why hack this site? Unless you have a competing site perhaps? Dunno, doesn't make much sense. Is there really much (read: ANY) financial info on this site? Not sure I see the "upside" of hacking a chainsaw website.


 I think people do it just because they can. I have been a member of many metal detector forums for years and some of them has been hacked, makes no sense but has happened.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

I just remembered that this same redx hacker was the guy who hacked the play station network years ago. The little prick shut them down for 4 months while they straightened everything out. Was pretty disappointing as those were my online gaming days. Don't play video games anymore. Mentioning it gives me a craving to though. If only i had the time :-( i also remember that a bunch of people got their credit card info stolen. Luckily there is no way he can get that info from me through AS.


----------



## SkiWhiz (Sep 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> just a link for anyone who might want to consider ditching windows and running another operating system. Pick something from around the top five on the "rankings" list, right hand side of the page. Mint comes pre tweaked for a lot of functionality and has a good userbase and resources, etc. Price = free, these are all open source operating systems.
> 
> DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


 I have had Linux Mint on my desktop computer for quite a while and I have the same problems with the Linkbucks thing as I do with Windows. Linux is a great OS though.


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 29, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Some of you computer savvy guys (incl. Zogger) are making me nervous.......but in a good sorta way.



Eeh, I can pretty easily see where damage has been done...as in seeing why the problem is there and how to remove it as I am a professional developer and I know the easiest ways where an exploit could happen...but not so much the steps to prevent more complicated hacking attempts.

My friend that is a member here had actually emailed me about the problem a few days ago and had joked(I think he was joking lol) asking me if I could hack the guys that hacked you. Sorry  I don't have that ability, I consider myself a very strong web / desktop coder...but hacking is not something I have ever cared to learn how to do.

Glad to see that at least for now it seems to be working, hope they figured the loophole.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 29, 2013)

Linkbucks is gone from Java Script for right now


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2013)

RickDoll said:


> Eeh, I can pretty easily see where damage has been done...as in seeing why the problem is there and how to remove it as I am a professional developer and I know the easiest ways where an exploit could happen...but not so much the steps to prevent more complicated hacking attempts.
> 
> My friend that is a member here had actually emailed me about the problem a few days ago and had joked(I think he was joking lol) asking me if I could hack the guys that hacked you. Sorry  I don't have that ability, I consider myself a very strong web / desktop coder...but hacking is not something I have ever cared to learn how to do.
> 
> Glad to see that at least for now it seems to be working, hope they figured the loophole.



It's good to pentest your own stuff...just sayin'...


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 29, 2013)

back in business  blocking link bucks with my internet security and signing in the reply with quote method works great. only thing is it is very stormy here today so my internet is slow  the no good thing about satellite internet.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 29, 2013)

*Good Work, Guys*



a. palmer jr. said:


> I just tried that and it worked for me, so far. I wonder what the side effects of disabling Javascript is?


You lose a lot by disabling, such as Search prompting during partial entries and images during search. Most of your post icons will disappear. Looks like the Forum management team got rid of LinkBucks for now. However, they will have to patrol it. Virus hackers are relentless and LinkBucks probably has several of them on board, chopping their way into sites all over the place. All of these clowns invading sites and browsers should be jailed.

Three cheers for the AS Forum management. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 29, 2013)

Still reverts to linkbucks when I enable the javascript. Painful to use when disabled, can't see any youtube links.
It will be nice when it's back to normal.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 29, 2013)

Right this minute, Linkbucks is not in the arboristsite.

It must be in your computer? Check your cookies and clear your cache history


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 29, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Right this minute, Linkbucks is not in the arboristsite.
> 
> It must be in your computer? Check your cookies and clear your cache history


Not in mine either. You have to wonder if LinkBucks is trying continuously to knock down the Site defense and occasionally it breaks through. It's likely a small war going on. This site invasion stuff drives you bonkers. You have to root for the site administrators and hope that they win with a blocking algorithm.

I recall picking up a virus about five years ago that was so sophisticated that even Microsoft could not get rid of it on most machines that were infected. I finally reformatted the hard drive and started over.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 29, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Right this minute, Linkbucks is not in the arboristsite.
> 
> It must be in your computer? Check your cookies and clear your cache history



Cleared both the cookies and history and the linkbucks still pops up when I have javascript enabled. Tried on both firefox and Internet explorer


----------



## w8ye (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not connected with Arboristsite in any way other than being a participating member . . .

All I can say is that it does not appear that Linkbucks or any of the aliases are in Arboristsite right now as Javascripts


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 29, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I'm not connected with Arboristsite in any way other than being a participating member . . .
> 
> All I can say is that it does not appear that Linkbucks or any of the aliases are in Arboristsite right now as Javascripts



what else would you suggest as linkbucks is still popping up only when I visit this site ? using firefox


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not that that much of a computer person.

I run Firefox with Noscript and have done that for several years - I have never seen Linkbucks except to hear you guys talk about it.

This was recommended to me by the administrator of another forum where I've been a moderator for twelve ears. We were having trouble with a oriental site like Linkbucks at the time.


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually...very clever of them.

The links ARE still there.

http://www.linkbucks.com/visitScript/d31da00d AND http://www.dyo.gs/visitScript/42e0081e

They are tied into the login system. 

If you are logged in you do not have the links on the page.

If you are NOT logged in both of those links are on the page.

Looks like maybe they have been inserted on login.php. Not certain that is the page but I think so.


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 30, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I'm not that that much of a computer person.
> 
> I run Firefox with Noscript and have done that for several years - I have never seen Linkbucks except to hear you guys talk about it.
> 
> This was recommended to me by the administrator of another forum where I've been a moderator for twelve ears. We were having trouble with a oriental site like Linkbucks at the time.



I just made a post with a description of the links that ARE back now, but for some reason it went into moderator que again.

Appears the links may be on login.php now as they only appear when logging in.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

That explains it then.


----------



## RickDoll (Sep 30, 2013)

ya if you logout and then view page source(assuming you have JS disabled and don't just get redirected) you can see the links on the page.

I am guessing this site puts any posts that have links in them into a moderation que as I think those are the only ones that have had to be approved first.


----------



## watsonr (Sep 30, 2013)

RickDoll said:


> ya if you logout and then view page source(assuming you have JS disabled and don't just get redirected) you can see the links on the page.
> 
> I am guessing this site puts any posts that have links in them into a moderation que as I think those are the only ones that have had to be approved first.



I'm running Noscript also and now can only log in using reply with quote. Yesterday I didn't have any issues. Maybe there hacking the log-in stuff now?


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 30, 2013)

Tried clearing everything but the linkbucks are still taking over with javascript enabled.
Both with firefox and internet explorer.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Sep 30, 2013)

Update from the Great White North
Got on here last night like the old days,even used the search function.
But this morning the linkcrap is back,had to disable javascript to get on.


----------



## Timster2 (Sep 30, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I'm running Noscript also and now can only log in using reply with quote. Yesterday I didn't have any issues. Maybe there hacking the log-in stuff now?


Thanks for the back door, my login was not working either.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

Linkbucks is back in the Javascript window throughout the AS


----------



## CJ1 (Sep 30, 2013)

zogger said:


> Linkbucks has nothing to do with it. There is someone who compromised this site that added a linkbucks redirect.



I'm not a computer geek [obviously, it took me this long to get back on!] Anyway the person who is responsible should be jailed for this kinda crap. CJ


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

The Linkbucks stuff has been removed once again from the main part of AS.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 30, 2013)

w8ye said:


> The Linkbucks stuff has been removed once again from the main part of AS.



Nope, still there


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

If Linkbucks is still in the main part of AS it is not in Javascript!

And where ever linkbucks is, it has never had any effect on my enjoyment of Arboristsite. I have never been re-directed.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm now able to log on normally instead of using "reply with quote". I think I'll still run "Noscript". Looks like a good idea for all web use.


----------



## Lou (Sep 30, 2013)

I prefer Chrome and could not get here. IE (8 - XP - nothing newer) worked. I (after some light reading) went looking for NoScript and found nothing for Chrome. The Chrome Store has "NotScripts", that one did it. 
Thanks for the push 
Lou


----------



## Doug Fir (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm running Firefox under Linux with NoScripts. Haven't had any problems logging on or reading threads. What is this "Linkbucks" thing you guys are talking about? I haven't seen it. In fact I don't see any ads when I am browsing.

Doug


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> I'm running Firefox under Linux with NoScripts. Haven't had any problems logging on or reading threads. What is this "Linkbucks" thing you guys are talking about? I haven't seen it. In fact I don't see any ads when I am browsing.
> 
> Doug



Me too


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 30, 2013)

Firefox on Windows 7 and this is the first time I've been able to logon without being redirected.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a heads up for computer doofuses like me.

Do NOT click on any of the Linkbucks crap that comes up. There's a nasty package of malware/spyware/Trojans in that crap.

I tried everything and it kept coming up, and ended up finding that I got their crap on this computer.
I must have clicked something other than "Skip this ad" in the process of trying to log in here.

Ran the usual Norton scan and then the free optimizer pro download, and finally found it.
Several files with linkbucks in the name, and several under another. 

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!


Chainsaws, wood splitters, stump grinders, and a flail chopper to reduce "organic matter" into a nice organic mulch to spread in a swamp...
If one of you guys figure out who the cretins behind this are...it would make for a nice GTG/picnic.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Sep 30, 2013)

I am still having problems with my desk top computer running windows 7. I really do not want to start changing a bunch of stuff on it just so I can log into this site. I am hoping the administrators will eventually get it straightened out. At least my I-pad is working for now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2013)

RickDoll said:


> ya if you logout and then view page source(assuming you have JS disabled and don't just get redirected) you can see the links on the page.
> 
> I am guessing this site puts any posts that have links in them into a moderation que as I think those are the only ones that have had to be approved first.


You only have 7 post, new members with under 10 post that post links will automatically go to moderation. That's so we can see the spammers before they can get it on the forums. Most spammers put a link up on the first post, some try to get around it and make a few before they post a link. Moderators have to approve your post before they can be seen on the forums. I have been locked out for three days with the hackers. But I remember approving a couple of your post.

You guys that are worried about information, these clowns are doing this for fun. they don't care about information. Go to their websites and see what they do. Pretty smart guys but should all be put in prison for a while. The site owners have done all they can to keep this place up, but when you are under constant attack it is hard to do.

These creeps are attacking the site all the time. It's not just this site either. they are causing grief all over the web.Eventually they will be caught or shot, either one is fine by me.

Give the owners some credit here, it's a full time job keeping the hackers away. This is not the first time hackers have tried the site, just that these guys are a lot more advanced and have more abilities to hack sites.

They will pass and AS will get back to normal once again, It always has and Always will.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 30, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You only have 7 post, new members with under 10 post that post links will automatically go to moderation. That's so we can see the spammers before they can get it on the forums. Most spammers put a link up on the first post, some try to get around it and make a few before they post a link. Moderators have to approve your post before they can be seen on the forums. I have been locked out for three days with the hackers. But I remember approving a couple of your post.
> 
> You guys that are worried about information, these clowns are doing this for fun. they don't care about information. Go to their websites and see what they do. Pretty smart guys but should all be put in prison for a while. The site owners have done all they can to keep this place up, but when you are under constant attack it is hard to do.
> 
> ...


Who are these lowlifes? Or what do you know about them so far?


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2013)

There a bunch of smart geeks that have nothing to do but create havoc. Their are several groups of them and they give theirselves names. Some claim to be out of the country but who knows where they are, they could be your next door neighbors.

you can bet they have kept Darin and Mrs. Arboristsite up all night a few times over the last weeks. All we have to do is sign off and go elsewhere, they are stuck with dealing with these jerks.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

the wife "cleaned" this computer today and every thing is workin great now. I don't really know what that means but if ya still got trouble you prolly need the same.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2013)

Crap cleaner works well, it's a free download. Never click on a pop up link, no matter where it is. unless you know the business and even then it could be infected. Nothing is 100% safe on the web any more. This site is as safe as any out there.


----------



## 514mach1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think CrapCleaner is just called CCleaner now. But yes, that and Combofix are my go-to cleanup programs. And as for no sites being safe anymore, that's very true. You're more likely to get computer infections from religious websites than pron... no, really. The last one my comp got was when I clicked on some small web page about light bulb current draw differences when fed AC vs DC current. It just happens.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Sep 30, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> the wife "cleaned" this computer today and every thing is workin great now. I don't really know what that means but if ya still got trouble you prolly need the same.



Funny you mention that because I just finished a scan on my desk top pc and it is now working correctly. I am glad I did not change a bunch of things on my computer. I like it the way it is.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 30, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> .... All we have to do is sign off and go elsewhere,



Yes, there was certainly a lot of that going on wasn't there?


----------



## w8ye (Sep 30, 2013)

Linkbucks is back into the Javascript of AS


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep....they're baaaaack....good to have a back way around..efferz.....


----------



## sjp (Sep 30, 2013)

i got new dolmar saw i couldnt get on for a week, still got problems every page switch is a redirect and or lost of login info


PLEASE HELP


I EMAIL LINKBUCK MY THOUGHTS OF THERE F--KIN COMPANY


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Sep 30, 2013)

I disabled java script on google chrome and got right on, don't know what this will do 
to other programs, been getting the link pop-up for 3 days now, sometimes i wonder
if the internet is really worth it with all this crap going on. 

Bob.....


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

Linkbucks is gone again from the main part of AS


----------



## ZeroJunk (Oct 1, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I am still having problems with my desk top computer running windows 7. I really do not want to start changing a bunch of stuff on it just so I can log into this site. I am hoping the administrators will eventually get it straightened out. At least my I-pad is working for now.



Assuming you are running Internet Explorer, click on tools in the upper right hand corner. Click on manage add ons. Disable Java. Chances are you will never need it anyway.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 1, 2013)

I sayed it before in the beginning of this thread and will say it again. this redx hacker has been around for a long time. I remember him hacking some other sites in the past. the worst I saw from him was when he hacked the play station network years ago. put them offline for 4 months. many many people got their credit card info stolen from this little prick. luckily AS does not have a store like the play station network had. many people had there credit card info stored on the play station network servers including me. I did not fall victim though. best thing you can do is keep your forum passwords different then all your more private passwords like online banking and such. that pic of the alien dude with the writing "you've been hacked" is something you will remember from now on and I wouldn't doubt that you see it again. I have seen it a few times on a few different sites already. that pic is his signature and it is creepy. when I saw it for the first time on the play station network I thought damn it and shut everything down worried that he hacked me but really he just hacked the network. it was all over the news years ago.


----------



## Cantdog (Oct 1, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Linkbucks is gone again from the main part of AS




Nope not here......or they went away and came back.....but still not able to get on the usual way this morning.....


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 1, 2013)

I have had zero issues since adding No Script- works like a charm for me. I think my computer is running even faster than before. Seems to be blocking a lot of other crap that was slowing me down also. Have to say I am impressed so far. But I am an old man that is easily impressed any way!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

Now the Linkbuck alias is dyo.gs

This Javascxript alias will send you to Linkbucks too


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 1, 2013)

On my No Script side bar "link bucks" has disappeared and dyo.gs has showed up, and was blocked. Looks as though this "no life" is continuing his assault.


----------



## Timster2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Is anyone else getting phantom emails from this site. I keep getting notifications of private messages and when I check on the site there are none. Perhaps the user accounts have been hacked....beware!


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 1, 2013)

I am able to log on with no problem from work. At home, however, I have not been able to access AS since last Thursday or Friday. I keep getting redirected to Linkbucks. I use Firefox and cannot find a "Java" program to disable. As far as I can tell I do not have a "Java" program. I would like to find an answer to the problem.


----------



## dswensen (Oct 1, 2013)

ZeroJunk said:


> Assuming you are running Internet Explorer, click on tools in the upper right hand corner. Click on manage add ons. Disable Java. Chances are you will never need it anyway.



Nope, no worky here. Which version of IE are you talking about? Running IE8 here. Java doesn't show up in "Manage Add-ons" so I can't disable it. Have to get here through "Chrome"


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> I am able to log on with no problem from work. At home, however, I have not been able to access AS since last Thursday or Friday. I keep getting redirected to Linkbucks. I use Firefox and cannot find a "Java" program to disable. As far as I can tell I do not have a "Java" program. I would like to find an answer to the problem.



Install the Noscript add on for firefox. When it is there, it is default all javascript off (javascript is not the same as java). This will immediately help you. You can use their menu to selectively allow this or that domain. You'll get used to it within an hour of surfing around and see what to allow. Basically it will cut out redirects, script code injections, a ton of obnoxious blinky ads and so on. You lose some site functionality, but you can regain it once you learn to whitelist or blacklist. 

NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction

firefox is *highly* customizable via add-ons. Take advantage of that, its pretty cool. tons of add-ons that are very useful.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 1, 2013)

zogger said:


> Install the Noscript add on for firefox. When it is there, it is default all javascript off (javascript is not the same as java). This will immediately help you. You can use their menu to selectively allow this or that domain. You'll get used to it within an hour of surfing around and see what to allow. Basically it will cut out redirects, script code injections, a ton of obnoxious blinky ads and so on. You lose some site functionality, but you can regain it once you learn to whitelist or blacklist.
> 
> NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction
> 
> firefox is *highly* customizable via add-ons. Take advantage of that, its pretty cool. tons of add-ons that are very useful.



Thanks, I will try to give it a shot. I'm not to computer savvy. In fact, somebody installed Firefox for me after using my computer. We had some friends staying with us for about a week. I came home one day and he told me my computer was very slow so he installed Firefox---didn't ask for my permission, just did it. Wow, what a difference it made.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

The dyo.gs alias for Linkbucks is gone for now. There is now no reference to Linkbucks in Javascript


----------



## exSW (Oct 1, 2013)

zogger said:


> Install the Noscript add on for firefox. When it is there, it is default all javascript off (javascript is not the same as java). This will immediately help you. You can use their menu to selectively allow this or that domain. You'll get used to it within an hour of surfing around and see what to allow. Basically it will cut out redirects, script code injections, a ton of obnoxious blinky ads and so on. You lose some site functionality, but you can regain it once you learn to whitelist or blacklist.
> 
> NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction
> 
> firefox is *highly* customizable via add-ons. Take advantage of that, its pretty cool. tons of add-ons that are very useful.


I did this on the firefox(I have IE loaded as well) side of my 'puter and it's working.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 1, 2013)

Crap it's back

Spent the last 1/2 hour enjoying AS....
Then a few deft keystrokes And..........BAM the crap is back and had to disable javascript to finish and post this update

Hey here's a question for the awesome brains working to rid the site of this scum......
Any chance of making it easier to post pic's while your up to your elbows inside the website?

Thank you for your hard work keeping this site up and running.
Thomas


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

The alias that is now in Javascript is cash4files.com


----------



## tallguys (Oct 1, 2013)

*Damn hackers!*

These hackers need to get a life. I'd suggest one that meets the end of my workboot several times on a daily basis.


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Thanks, I will try to give it a shot. I'm not to computer savvy. In fact, somebody installed Firefox for me after using my computer. We had some friends staying with us for about a week. I came home one day and he told me my computer was very slow so he installed Firefox---didn't ask for my permission, just did it. Wow, what a difference it made.



It is well worthwhile to take your own personal computer security and enjoyment and use seriously! Learn how to use this tool, a computer is a tool, there are functions, don't program yourself you don't know how to do it, etc. Start out with confidence that you can do it! Same as rebuilding your first chainsaw carb, first time goes slow, eventually you can do it easy.

If you can work on any engines, you can learn to use a computer properly, just takes doing it.

I will say this, don't want to get into a ford/chevy husky/stihl deal here..but, IMO, running stock windows (and IE) that comes installed on most computers is like running those chains they put on boxstore chainsaws.....I do not run windows anything....nothing from microsoft floats my boat, it is just icky to me. I did for a short time years ago and thought there just has to be something better than this.....

Get used to running firefox first, learn that well, then you can transition to another operating system and have the same firefox to use, plus a whole heaping lot more. cost=free. Any number of free open source operating systems out there, various linux and BSD flavors. many of them now are seamless point and click, feature rich, with not very much at all comand line action like in the olden daze (but still available for power users).


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 1, 2013)

I can not post pics at all- I do have no-script running so at least I can get on with no problem.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

You are going to need to OK Google syndication.com and ajax.googleapis.com but I wouldn't OK Google's doubleclick.

Google analytics doesn't do anything for us.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

Right this minute, Javascript is clean with no links to Linkbucks or its aliases.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a "site down for maintenance" message about an hour ago, came back a bit later and all has been well since. Fingers are crossed.

Meanwhile, even if we never have this problem again, the Firefox/NoScript combo is still a good idea. I posted a little how to in the McC thread. Find it here if you're interested:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/71126-1460.htm#post4535081


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

Good Job except cash4files.com is back now


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn, seems to be back already. Also added a "cash4files" script that's new to my untrusted list in NoScript.

Might get myself in trouble here, but checking the rules, complaining about moderation is against the rules, but complaining about site administration is not.

This needs to get fixed, and now, by whatever means necessary. Going on a full month of this crap now. I'm about ready to pull the plug and leave myself.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

My posting of the Javascript links being there or not is intended to help the members understand whats going on and to show that the AS administrators are working on the problem but have not found how Linkbucks is getting in yet.


----------



## watsonr (Oct 1, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Damn, seems to be back already. Also added a "cash4files" script that's new to my untrusted list in NoScript.
> 
> Might get myself in trouble here, but checking the rules, complaining about moderation is against the rules, but complaining about site administration is not.
> 
> This needs to get fixed, and now, by whatever means necessary. Going on a full month of this crap now. I'm about ready to pull the plug and leave myself.



And its killing business as well


----------



## exSW (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeezzzz,find out who your friends are fast,lets not forget who to be mad at.Noscripts is working for me and that's all I care about.


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2013)

NoScripts is a non player for Chrome.
NotScripts works great on Chrome.
current attacks by; dyo.gs and cash4files.
The down side of NotScripts is setting a password. It's a good idea IMO, just difficult to do.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2013)

I found the password deal in notscript to be a real obstacle when trying to set up notscript in Chrome. 

I think there are other no script alternatives available in Chrome and Chromium beside notscript?


----------



## nmurph (Oct 1, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## nmurph (Oct 1, 2013)

watsonr said:


> And its killing business as well



Yes, it has (is).


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 1, 2013)

There were 141 in the firewood forum and 340 in the chainsaw a few minutes ago. That seems normal for this time of day so somebody is getting access to the site.


----------



## dancan (Oct 1, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I found the password deal in notscript to be a real obstacle when trying to set up notscript in Chrome.
> 
> I think there are other no script alternatives available in Chrome and Chromium beside notscript?



I've been running Scriptsafe on SRWare Iron which is Chrome based , it lets me surf AS as normal


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I found the password deal in notscript to be a real obstacle when trying to set up notscript in Chrome.
> 
> I think there are other no script alternatives available in Chrome and Chromium beside notscript?



I'm on an XP.
I copied the path for an XP, pasted into "Run" [Enter], then followed the edit instruction.
It took a few minutes to get the grey matter to grasp that, but pretty simple once it did.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> Install the Noscript add on for firefox. When it is there, it is default all javascript off (javascript is not the same as java). This will immediately help you. You can use their menu to selectively allow this or that domain. You'll get used to it within an hour of surfing around and see what to allow. Basically it will cut out redirects, script code injections, a ton of obnoxious blinky ads and so on. You lose some site functionality, but you can regain it once you learn to whitelist or blacklist.
> 
> NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction
> 
> firefox is *highly* customizable via add-ons. Take advantage of that, its pretty cool. tons of add-ons that are very useful.



I did what you said. I am at home and logged on for the first time since last Thursday. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Oct 2, 2013)

*THanks for all the help from the computer savvy people*

I have always used a mac and did not understand why the ads kept comin up. Disabling the javascript for just AS was a pain and also disabled other stuff within. I usually use Safari for browser and noscript was not available nor anything else. Luckily I also use Firefox for sites that do Not accept safari. Loading in the NoScript was easy. With the many pages of info from AS members I thought it would be simple,but I forgot first step to allow partial scripts so I could log in. It took many tries before I figured it out. LInkbucks Never loaded but did appear in menu of options to not allow.

No problems so far, Thanks for the help. It will just slow down browsing though to manually allow each page permission to accept passwords on trusted sites. Is firefox really better than Safari? It does not seem to fill in forms or info as well.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 2, 2013)

I've used both Safari and Firefox and would be afraid to say that one was actually any better than the other.

Your Firefox may get better as you use it some and build up the cache a little?

There is still a Linkbucks alias in the AS Javascript as of right now. - dyo.gs


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2013)

Someone told me how to disable Javascript in IE, and it works. :msp_smile:

The downside is that some functions/options are lost, and it is best to turn it on again before going to other websites - so not really a lasting solution....


----------



## w8ye (Oct 3, 2013)

Now "tinylinks.co" is the suspicious Javascript.

What does it do?


----------



## w8ye (Oct 3, 2013)

In searching Google, tinylinks.co seems to have a network association with ############## as they are hosted by the same company.

## . . . = L,i,n,k,b,u,c,k,s,.,c,o,m


----------



## CJ1 (Oct 3, 2013)

looks like I am done until they get this fixed, tried everything I know and no good. crap keeps coming back. CJ


----------



## john_bud (Oct 3, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> There were 141 in the firewood forum and 340 in the chainsaw a few minutes ago. That seems normal for this time of day so somebody is getting access to the site.



I can ONLY get on with my laptop. My phone was how I got on most of the time, and it does not work  


is there a "noscript" or similar for android firefox 24? I tried to install it, but got the "it is not compatible" or similar song and dance error message.


----------



## dswensen (Oct 3, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> looks like I am done until they get this fixed, tried everything I know and no good. crap keeps coming back. CJ



Get Chrome and turn off Java in the settings. Works great. I use IE 8 for everything else (personal preference), and go to the Java-disabled Chrome to get to AS. It's an inconvenience, but I'll deal with it to be part of this community.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 3, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> looks like I am done until they get this fixed, tried everything I know and no good. crap keeps coming back. CJ





dswensen said:


> Get Chrome and turn off Java in the settings. Works great. I use IE 8 for everything else (personal preference), and go to the Java-disabled Chrome to get to AS. It's an inconvenience, but I'll deal with it to be part of this community.





nmurph said:


> Use Chrome, go to the settings/advanced settings/privacy/content settings/ and click the "do not allow Java" radio button.
> 
> You may need to shut down and re-open your browser.
> 
> End of problem.




This is an easy fix. You can customize Chrome to not allow Javascript on AS only, or you can use Chrome configured to block scripting on all sites (as outlined above) and use IE for everything else.


----------



## Termite (Oct 3, 2013)

I just now had to disable JavaScript completely. With just the Arboristsite exemption blocked I still got "linkbucked".

Yep, tried it again I have to disable JavaScript all together. Exemption does not hack it. No pun intended.


----------



## zogger (Oct 3, 2013)

Termite said:


> I just now had to disable JavaScript completely. With just the Arboristsite exemption blocked I still got "linkbucked".
> 
> Yep, tried it again I have to disable JavaScript all together. Exemption does not hack it. No pun intended.




right now the linkbux is coming in I think from serious deals dot net. try blocking that.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 3, 2013)

Some issues here. This is maddening. Guess there's always the other sitez. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2013)

nmurph said:


> This is an easy fix. You can customize Chrome to not allow Javascript on AS only, or you can use Chrome configured to block scripting on all sites (as outlined above) and use IE for everything else.



You can block JavaScript on IE as well - had to do that today. I just turn Javascript on again, before going to other sites.


----------



## leeha (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't believe this site is still this screwed up.
Couldn't get on at all yesterday and this morning.
I believe in what pogo said awhile back, Get some 
professional people involved and fix this place.





Lee


----------



## spike60 (Oct 3, 2013)

leeha said:


> I can't believe this site is still this screwed up.
> Couldn't get on at all yesterday and this morning.
> I believe in what pogo said awhile back, Get some
> professional people involved and fix this place.
> ...



I agree; a proper fix is in order here. 

All of these suggestions about how to log into a site that's been hacked aren't really solving the problem. Gotta get it UN-hacked.


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 3, 2013)

I must say (again) - No Script works. Zero issues getting on AS since I installed it.


----------



## zogger (Oct 3, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I agree; a proper fix is in order here.
> 
> All of these suggestions about how to log into a site that's been hacked aren't really solving the problem. Gotta get it UN-hacked.



Yes, that is true for *here* on AS, but apparently a lot of guys here are surfing around not knowing about javascript exploits or proper computer browser security. So in that sense it is still useful to be showing people how to run their own machines better.


It's tech, we are all here for tech, one way or the other...spend the same amount of time actually learning to use a good browser as say, one TV "big game", and it will pay you back in online security forever.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2013)

zogger said:


> Yes, that is true for *here* on AS, but apparently a lot of guys here are surfing around not knowing about javascript exploits or proper computer browser security. So in that sense it is still useful to be showing people how to run their own machines better.
> 
> 
> It's tech, we are all here for tech, one way or the other...spend the same amount of time actually learning to use a good browser as say, one TV "big game", and it will pay you back in online security forever.



Yeah, but.

What about our new guy that comes thru? Hit's a linkbuck spam BS page and walks away.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2013)

Disabling Javascript is not a permanent solution. Some functionality required to use the forum is lost when you do.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Disabling Javascript is not a permanent solution. Some functionality required to use the forum is lost when you do.



Very true, but just now the site works fine, without disabling anything!:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Very true, but just now the site works fine, without disabling anything!:msp_wink:



The settings page is blank, and email notifications don't work.


----------



## roberte (Oct 3, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Very true, but just now the site works fine, without disabling anything!:msp_wink:



20 minutes or 2 hours back on is not a proper representation of working. Weve heard all this before.


----------



## roberte (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The settings page is blank, and email notifications don't work.



and hasn't worked correctly since all this mess began


----------



## showrguy (Oct 3, 2013)

i just tried to send darin a message but it said some kinds of errors occured,,,,, so i don't think it went through..
i good friend of mine is a genious when it comes to all this internet security stuff..
he ain't just a computer geek, he can fix his cars, rebuild a motor, etc, ect,,
i called him yesterday about the problems here..
i'm sure he could fix the issues if he were needed..
so if someone wants to pass this along that'd be fine with me..
chuck


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The settings page is blank, and email notifications don't work.


Yep. AboristSite is being hacked to death. Wonder if LinkBucks is the only one doing it. Seems like it could be a team of crooks effort to shut the site down.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The settings page is blank, and email notifications don't work.



True, I hadn't looked at that.....


----------



## ndlawrence (Oct 3, 2013)

Still no luck here other than tapatalk.


----------



## zogger (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, but.
> 
> What about our new guy that comes thru? Hit's a linkbuck spam BS page and walks away.



Well, I am a bit more hard core about people going on the internet and slap refusing to learn to USE the internet or their OWN tools. Just saying "I don't know me no internet compooter stuff" ain't cutting it...

No excuse, you can learn plenty of security stuff in the time it takes to watch one movie on TV or one football game. Can't do that, I rapidly lose sympathy.

I feel just as much about that as people..hmm..analogy for here...running a big saw one handed standing up on a ladder. Then coming on the site and asking about the accident they had. It is in the "duh" category.

People know they are security risks on the net, yet they constantly just run some crap that came installed on their computer with the default settings, which is accept everything and every cookie and every popup and every..everything which is NUTS. (looking at YOU microsoft and windows..)

There is a certain minimum amount that a person needs to learn about these issues, IMO, and they need to make at least a teeny tiny effort on their own.

And I will have to add, while sober.....

If this theoretical newbie is going to a brand new to them site they have never been to, with full javascript acceptance on..that shows they have never spent one minute trying to help themselves navigate around the net or be a little responsible for their own security or usage. 

The info is out there and has been out there for years and years on thousands/millions of web pages.

I am not putting anyone down, but, say,,,get in a car and no one is sitting there to tell you to click that seatbelt, but the seatbelt is sitting there..you can't just say "never saw that, what is that thing"? Find out. make an effort. Computers have menus, settings/there are any number of sites out there that will teach you things. The person has to do it. Find out what all those clicks do and don't do. check it out. 

I think it is fine once they have learned a bit, to then ask questions. Heck, I do that here with saw things, as I am not an expert, but tell ya, I also go out of my way to search and learn and just read in advance. I do that with everything technical, not just saws, a huge variety of subjects, including using computers. I mean..guy walking with his laces undone, "hey man, you might trip unless you tie your shoes" How many times does he need to be told that?

I will consolidate the above..I am not an expert on anything really, I putz at some things..but I ain't lazy either. I look, I find out. I research a lot of things before I do them or "get into" something. People need to not be lazy and learn about the things they are using so that they can be more effective. I still screw up, I had a terrible stump the other day, I mean downright fail, but..I *try*, I make an effort to learn to do better the next time. computers/saws, doesn't matter, I make an effort. I don't just throw my hands up on things.


Am I being mean? Nope, just realistic. I have been here long enough to know how guys who ask real dumb questions get answered (or ignored). Questions that five minutes of independent research would have told them. Make mistakes, sure, we all do, but this theoretical "newbie" needs to get with the internet program and do the absolute bare raw minimum to take care of himself first before he goes willy nilly surfing around, too. And then blaming his troubles on someone else..

Big websites with a lot of traffic are prime malware targets. Happens all the time, even to well guarded huge sites with full time IT guys monitoring 24/7.. Stuff happens. It's HARD to keep them clean all the time, BUT..individuals have their own responsibility as well.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 3, 2013)

ndlawrence said:


> Still no luck here other than tapatalk.



Just got this message when I tried to view messages:

"The file /home/arborist/public_html/includes/ibid_functions.php is corrupted."

This is getting old....:bang:


----------



## towingace (Oct 3, 2013)

Well sheeeiit, I thought I was starting to get the hang of this compooter thing! 

I'm going out in the shop and talk to somebody on my 'ol rotary telephone that's been hanging on the wall since the 70's.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2013)

Zogger's bottom line:
"Big websites with a lot of traffic are prime malware targets. Happens all the time, even to well guarded huge sites with full time IT guys monitoring 24/7... Stuff happens. It's HARD to keep them clean all the time, *BUT..individuals have their own responsibility as well.*"
----------------
Yes *But*... Most computer users have bought Malware, Spyware, Virus, and Lord knows what other protections that exist. Regardless, the sites get hacked. It's as simple as that. Eventually, the machines will run like snails doing nothing but protecting themselves from crooks. At that point, the crooks will have won the battle and the users of the machines will have lost.


----------



## dancan (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it possible that some are confusing some of the site functions that aren't up and working yet with the actual hack that was done ?
I'm not seeing any of the hack in the window that scriptsafe opens up when we get the redirect at this time .


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2013)

dancan said:


> Is it possible that some are confusing some of the site functions that aren't up and working yet with the actual hack that was done ?
> I'm not seeing any of the hack in the window that scriptsafe opens up when we get the redirect at this time .


Well, if the screen goes dead blank, then the site programmers should have inserted a simple dialog box that explains that the feature is still being worked on. As a former programmer, I assure you that this is a rather standard and easy-to-do procedure during upgrades.


----------



## dancan (Oct 3, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well, if the screen goes dead blank, then the site programmers should have inserted a simple dialog box that explains that the feature is still being worked on. As a former programmer, I assure you that this is a rather standard and easy-to-do procedure during upgrades.



I get your point and it's a good one , transparency or lack of .


----------



## gmax (Oct 3, 2013)

I have NoScript Installed which has just blocked ultrafiles.net.

Reputation of ultrafiles.net

This website is classified as a phishing website.
It is associated with attempts to acquire sensitive information such as user names, passwords and credit card
details by masquerading as a trustworthy entity.
You should not enter confidential information on this website.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 4, 2013)

I see they have ultrafiles.net stuck in the Javascript box right now

Beware, it goes to linkbucks


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone considered that the "click to skip ad" linking the site is actually bringing in revenue to the site owners? With the site being recently hacked, seems like a perfect opportunity to deliberately introduce something like this and "blame" it on others. I suspect soon the site will no longer exist.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 4, 2013)

ScottWojo said:


> Has anyone considered that the "click to skip ad" linking the site is actually bringing in revenue to the site owners? With the site being recently hacked, seems like a perfect opportunity to deliberately introduce something like this and "blame" it on others. I suspect soon the site will no longer exist.



Scott, are you pulling an all-nighter???? You should close the blinds, don't breathe the air from the com trails, and beware of the black helicopters circling your house.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2013)

ScottWojo said:


> Has anyone considered that the "click to skip ad" linking the site is actually bringing in revenue to the site owners? With the site being recently hacked, seems like a perfect opportunity to deliberately introduce something like this and "blame" it on others. I suspect soon the site will no longer exist.



Have you considered a tinfoil hat?


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Zogger's bottom line:
> "Big websites with a lot of traffic are prime malware targets. Happens all the time, even to well guarded huge sites with full time IT guys monitoring 24/7... Stuff happens. It's HARD to keep them clean all the time, *BUT..individuals have their own responsibility as well.*"
> ----------------
> Yes *But*... Most computer users have bought Malware, Spyware, Virus, and Lord knows what other protections that exist. Regardless, the sites get hacked. It's as simple as that. Eventually, the machines will run like snails doing nothing but protecting themselves from crooks. At that point, the crooks will have won the battle and the users of the machines will have lost.



They may have bought all that crap, but if they haven't learned anything and are still surfing around with active scripting accepted at all sites..they will get hosed.

Yes, various websites get hacked, so, people who surf on the net need to be proactive in advance, not after the fact. Just buying that jazz doesn't do it all, security is like an onion, you go about it in layers. Plus learn how to actually use your gear. 

The bottom line on THIS site right now is, keep javascript off, you get no redirects. Whole bunches of vbulletin sites got hosed, stuff happens. Users who were careful in their use of javascript allowances did not get hit. 

Nothing is perfect, but I see nothing wrong with advising people to use a browser and add-on like firefox and noscript to help with online security and surfing. Costs zero to the end user other than some time to download/install/adjust. 

I am seeing the linkbucks and associated domains in my noscript settings, and by not allowing it..nothing happens. This isn't hard for any user here. Noscript takes at most a few minutes to learn to use to a decent degree, you look at the dang menu settings for it, allow or disallow or allow for session. This ain't rocket surgery. I see ultrafiles and linkbucks sitting there..I don't allow them. 

If users choose not to be just a tad more involved with their own computer tool, relying on someone else to do it for them some magical way, it ain't gonna work, there are no psychic programs to do this. Some things the individual has to do, something to help themselves other than throwing money at the subject.

Does no good to throw money at chaps or a hardhat if you don't wear them when cutting!

Does no good to buy a carb kit if you don't pull and clean the carb, install the kit, and reinstall it!

Do you learn to check the air in your tires periodically over the miles, or just rely on the dudes you bought your tires from? 

This is simple basic tech hands-on we accept here with various subjects, I maintain simple basic computer tech for the end user at home is just as possible, with just a scosh of personal effort on his or hers part. Just even a little, other than throwing up hands and saying "you don't get it". 

As to the site, I know they are working on it, I am not involved in the inner workings, who is doing what, all that I know is *most* hosting places keep an image/snapshop of a past known clean instance just for emergencies like that, so they can wipe and reinstall. Doesn't matter a big RAID setup server or a single drive home machine, good to have a backup system handy for when and if you need it.

I personally do a full wipe and clean reinstall periodically just for the halibut. May not need it, may need it, but do it anyway and have done it like that for many many years now, precisely because I know anyone "you" can get hosed and not even know it.

And no, I don't agree we are going to "lose" on the net and the badguys win. It will be ongoing forever, but there will be ups and downs, but most people could do a LOT better if they spent just a few hours learning to use their tools better.

The ones who complain the most about this "linkbux" crap have done the LEAST amount of personal computer responsibility maintenance..same as with busted chainsaws. 

"I ain't never gonna buy one them dang stihlavarnas again, I yanked that cord 2,000 times until that broke too and.."

Same mindset.

I can't defend that. someone else might want to defend that sort of mindset, but I will not.

Gonna use a tool, spend a little time to actually learn to use the tool, end of story. Just acquiring the tool doesn't do the skullsweat or work for you.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2013)

NoScript is the only way to surf.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 4, 2013)

Linkbucks and Ultrafiles are both contaminating the system right now


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2013)

New host or fresh install time. Get 'R Done


----------



## CJ1 (Oct 4, 2013)

nmurph said:


> This is an easy fix. You can customize Chrome to not allow Javascript on AS only, or you can use Chrome configured to block scripting on all sites (as outlined above) and use IE for everything else.



I'll try!!! like I said I am not computer savy!! I now get hit twice everytime I click on anything. Zogger, some of us have been trying. Even going as far as different antivirious and changing as much as we can but hoping not to screw anything up. It took me the better part of 10min to get here to do this. There are people who are excellent at everything and have the time to teach themselfs this stuff, I am not one of them I guess. I should not have to be a computer wiz to acess a site. Nmurph, when I get a chance I will try Chrome. CJ

On edit, I loaded noscript. Does not seem to help in my case. It worked 1 time now I am back to redirect land. Heck I can't even acess to see who beat up my rep!!


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

I have No Script and it works well and has since day one. I am not a computer geek by any means ( hell I just got a Tracphone), but No Script is just about fool proof, especially for an old fool like me.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not a computer geek person myself.

I went through all this several years ago on another forum and the administrator of that site recomended I get "No Script" at that time. I have used it ever since on all websites. 

Who in the world would want Google's Doubleclick tracking your every move? Double click is on most sites


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2013)

With Javascript disabled, things like embedded videos don't work. The like button has issues. People are having trouble with donating to TBone.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> NoScript is the only way to surf.



I love it when you talk dirty :msp_wub:


----------



## exSW (Oct 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> With Javascript disabled, things like embedded videos don't work. The like button has issues. People are having trouble with donating to TBone.



I'm running Firefox with script disabled.Everything seems to work except I don't get the log in at the top of the page.So I reply to a post and then it asks me to log in.As to this being a PITA.I 've been using PC's since 1980 if you think it's bad now you should have been around back then.The whole deal(internet,PC's,smartphones)is designed and maintained by people who like working on this crap.That has been the direction of the industry since the beginning.When I was in college they made us take programming classes.We weren't all going to be programmers and we knew it.We just wanted to turn the machine on and use it.I spent time and money learning to use operating systems and programming languages that are now defunct or unrecognizable.My attitude toward computers now is I don't learn anything new untill I have to.Well if you want to use this site now YOU HAVE TO LEARN SOMETHING NEW.If you don't figure it out now it's only a matter of time before some little thing runs you off of anothee site you enjoy.


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> With Javascript disabled, things like embedded videos don't work. The like button has issues. People are having trouble with donating to TBone.



You can post a direct link to any vids. You can go direct to youtube or photobucket, etc. 

That actually works a lot better for those of us with slow speed limited connections. Not all areas of the country have real high speed good connections yet..just is. Embedded vids are a PITA for some of us. I prefer download first, then run from the hard drive so they are smooth and you don't have to go through buffering.

Like button doesn't work..not a huge game changer, it's fun but not necessary to read or post information.

Donating to Tbone, any snail mail address (generic PO box maybe) could work as well, with a check/cash or money order and a note attached what is your screen name.

It isn't perfect, but there are easy workarounds for these site issues right now as they try to fix the major problems.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Oct 4, 2013)

With all this crap are the private messages still working ok?


----------



## half_full (Oct 4, 2013)

zogger said:


> There is a certain minimum amount that a person needs to learn about these issues, IMO, and they need to make at least a teeny tiny effort on their own.
> 
> And I will have to add, while sober.....



Drats. I read with interest until I got to the sober part...


----------



## IEL (Oct 4, 2013)

I am on my smart phone.

I just went into options, turned off javascript, and everything but likes works.
Good enough for me.


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> I'll try!!! like I said I am not computer savy!! I now get hit twice everytime I click on anything. Zogger, some of us have been trying. Even going as far as different antivirious and changing as much as we can but hoping not to screw anything up. It took me the better part of 10min to get here to do this. There are people who are excellent at everything and have the time to teach themselfs this stuff, I am not one of them I guess. I should not have to be a computer wiz to acess a site. Nmurph, when I get a chance I will try Chrome. CJ
> 
> On edit, I loaded noscript. Does not seem to help in my case. It worked 1 time now I am back to redirect land. Heck I can't even acess to see who beat up my rep!!



What are your noscript settings? You should disallow linkbucks and today ultrafiles.net. Heck, don't allow a thing. make sure on the noscript NOTHING is allowed.

If that doesn't work, and I was worried about this originally, the original hack code, people who got redirected and maybe clicked on stuff..well..chances are high your own machine is hosed, it isn't just the site.

I CAN'T PROVE THIS. IT HAS HAPPENED IN A SIMILAR FASHION TO A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE PAST THOUGH.

I have been suspicious though....because people have been saying what you are saying.....

Even with antivirus, etc on your own machine it might not be enough. There are some strong exploits out there that can beat antivirus etc. heck, I checked this site last night, it checked "clean" by a lot of online security places, but we all know it isn't. 

Like I have said before, sometimes it is better to wipe the disk and reinstall with a known good operating system image. 

I do not use windows myself, I know it costs money, I know the computer fixit shops cost money, etc..this is why I stopped using windows way way way back, didn't like it, didn't like how security and usability was job 897 at microsoft for decades.

I used to help folks with windows...hated it. I personally think windows makes earthquakes look like a custom built pro saw.

I know it is possible to have a decent windows machine, I have done it, it is 50 times harder than it needs to be..this is why microsoft and the associated industries around it are so rich. they make serious folding money on that.

There, I ranted a little. Just in general, not directed at any single person, just commenting in general terms. I wanted to avoid it, but..dang hard when you have seen this thousands of times over and over with folks have bad experiences..I know what the real culprit is...a very large computer software company that has tons of billionaires...and it starts there and flows downstream and has allowed generations now of users to have so much fun with net security....

I can't help people with that system other than say you need to do a lot of research, and start with a known clean installation of something. I will also say this, brand new computers from the store ship with tons of crap installed on them that isn't needed and is in my opinion, malware. They make money on that stuff. Billions are made yearly off of windows problems, there is no huge effort to actually make it better out of the box as per security, just reluctant and years later after the fact some half way measures.

That's it, I am done with this whole issue here. I am not a computer expert, just a user nerd not not a professional nerd or dev, but I learned from my mistakes years ago, and the first mistake was getting involved with microsoft products, that was 1984 actually, and as soon as I found alternatives I jumped ship. I just ain't driving that dang crappy yugo. I check it out periodically, its still a yugo, now with more bling. 

They make billions from it, they like it screwed up like that, sell the bling, profit from the crap. Laughing all the way to the bank. Got millions of people faked out that's all there is. Got millions of people faked out its too hard..why yes yes it is, it is designed that way to an extent. They should have been broken up over RICO and other corruption charges a long time ago, and been forced to actually have usability warranties like other products. In my opinion of course. 

Didja ever notice they can get patents and copyrights, but they have no warranty? Ain't that just peculiar, wonder how that happened? Name any other major product that can be sold with no warranty....

Anyway, I never saw a linkbucks, all I run is firefox and noscript, but it isn't on windows, I am running a plain vanilla linux install. I used to run various more complex distributions, with command line action, but no need anymore, ubuntu or linux mint or any of the other more popular ones work just fine, and the automatic updates, etc are just spiffy. I ran apple gear and software for some years, but it got too expensive for me, so now just generic used hardware (I even dumpster dive for gear and make it work) and I jump around with various linux operating systems. And I keep some "live" systems on CD handy just in case.


All the various linux forums have walkthroughs on how to get, install and run something other than windows, it's out there.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 4, 2013)

I went to Linux about 7 years ago and never looked back. No more re-installing Windows after a virus corruption 

They got rid of linkbucks in the Javascript window but ultrafiles is still there and it is just an alias of linkbucks.


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

Noscript is blocking everything, I haven't already allowed, automatically. The other links are never allowed until I say allowed. A little bit of a pain needing to allow functions on every site - but better than the alternative.


----------



## CJ1 (Oct 4, 2013)

zogger said:


> What are your noscript settings? You should disallow linkbucks and today ultrafiles.net. Heck, don't allow a thing. make sure on the noscript NOTHING is allowed.
> 
> If that doesn't work, and I was worried about this originally, the original hack code, people who got redirected and maybe clicked on stuff..well..chances are high your own machine is hosed, it isn't just the site.
> 
> ...



I am learning and trying different things. Maybe I'll trip over something I hope. CJ


----------



## old-cat (Oct 4, 2013)

*Thank you w8ye*

for the noscripts tip. What a pain though, I think this is only a taste of what's coming down the pike, hope I'm wrong!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 4, 2013)

Still only able to login as "reply with quote"

See that the botware(?) or whatever is still hammering away
at reinsertion.
I have to wonder how many user boxes are now zombied 
for the task too. 

I never advocated these addons before
because of disrupting the legitimize revenue stream 
for this site.

if you guys go to Firefox, you need to look into these
addons and others..
but like's been said above, learn the settings !!
Then decide *when* and by whom,
to allow things to be done
on YOUR computer.

I consider these to be pretty much essential add-ons
to *my* usage of Firefox. 
(I use different versions of firefox with different settings for different things )

Some may be dated or only available for certain versions
of Firefox
So do a bit of reading in the comments section of the download site of Mozilla & Firefox.
It will make it easier to understand what they do and why.

plus a bit more safety and less hassle then while using your box to crawl the web!

+ +
my little list of handy add-ons.
In Some cases, the names will pretty much tell you what they are for.
I personaly think the first four are a good starting point to check into.

NoScript

Block site

Adblock plus

Ghostery

DoNotTrackMe

BetterPrivacy

Facebook Disconnect

Twitter Disconnect

Google Disconnect

--
..and these are just handy to have.

" DownloadHelper "

" Search Image Everywhere "

==========
With that said,
surf safe guys !!


I'm just staying in "lurking mode/ all scripts blocked" most of the time
and looking at page source occasionally 
while the script wars run.

++
p.s.
any of you sharper, experienced, guys want to get them awakened to those
Flash cookies/DOM/super cookies
stuff?

...or get them going on demanding restore/reinstal discs
with there machines And not relying on that really bad idea of counting on a 
( also very infectable) 
restore partition?

some of it all still give me a headache.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 4, 2013)

This is all interesting stuff, but what is the prognosis for actually fixing the site? 

Can the tumor be removed, or is it inoperable?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> This is all interesting stuff, but what is the prognosis for actually fixing the site?
> 
> Can the tumor be removed, or is it inoperable?



Fair to partly cloudy.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 4, 2013)

first time I been able to get on here in days. any know if the crap is over, or is this just intermission.


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 4, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> first time I been able to get on here in days. any know if the crap is over, or is this just intermission.



I'm reminded of the line from the end of Aliens. The only way to be sure is to nuke it from space.

I'm thinking the only way to truly clean AS is to wipe the servers and start from scratch, but we'd loose all the old posts.

I'd be very suprised if I wasn't greated by linkbucks again in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 4, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> first time I been able to get on here in days. any know if the crap is over, or is this just intermission.



That's a definite maybe :

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 4, 2013)

hey there muffler, I been wondering if you were still kickin. not seen ya in a while.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 4, 2013)

Started as a Beta tester for FireFox before it was ever released to the general public. They did it right and I never use E on this windows system. I hate E-splores big brother ways. I don't have many add-ons and don't really need them. The browser will ask me if something needs to be turned on. Virus software is a joke so,use your best spyware/malware finder and good luck.

It's more fun at the neighbors anyway otstir:

don't you wish you could push that certain button? lol


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone dared to buy anything from the auction or sponsors on here since the hack?


----------



## leeha (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep, Yet another day i couldn't get on at all this morning.

Unreal.


Lee


----------



## w8ye (Oct 4, 2013)

Right this moment the site is clean of the linkbucks mess


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 4, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Anyone dared to buy anything from the auction or sponsors on here since the hack?



I'm buying like crazy!

Of course I'm using Link-Bucks!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 4, 2013)

zogger;45372
I do not use windows myself said:


> I shortened your post quite a to get to the basic idea,,..
> 
> Do you realize the AS server is running linux ??
> also the hackers favorite tool is linux ??
> ...


----------



## towingace (Oct 4, 2013)

I joined this site to learn and talk chainsaws. 

But right now we're gettin' a helluva compooter education instead. I'm going to get my much-more savvy wifey involved with this stuff and also our friend and neighbor that is REALLY savvy with this and see if I can get educated.

Might even be a diploma in the works.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I'm buying like crazy!
> 
> Of course I'm using Link-Bucks!! :msp_tongue:



Why haven't you called me you bastid?!?!?! I don't do those sort of things for just anyone :msp_mad:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 4, 2013)

Fish likes this. 

Come on back dude. I'll throw you a cricket.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 4, 2013)

Really simple. Tor a whole mess of OSs.

Install FireFox as your default browser. Install AddOn NoScript. Allow sites grudgingly.

End Of Story. You'll wonder what all the brouhaha is about with LinkBucks and such.

Lighten up a little, eh, Joe.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 4, 2013)

Noticed Fish lurking in the background. Just throwin' a sincere invite. :biggrin:


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I shortened your post quite a to get to the basic idea,,..
> 
> Do you realize the AS server is running linux ??
> also the hackers favorite tool is linux ??
> ...



ya, I know what AS is running and I know they are running an older version of vbulletin and vBulletin had a fairly extensive sploit not too long ago and some places got nailed. the site got compromised through a vbulletin deal, a sql injection I think. (maybe not, I don't know and not my gig to know) Had not much to do with the litespeed server I don't think (still guessing).

I also know that for a short time today the site was cleaner than normal but now the redirect is back and one of them is a phishing site. And some people visiting here are gonna get hosed, if they aren't already.

Good for you making windows work, wasn't worth it for me, just got tired of it. Well, got tired of dos first, then tried windows 3.1 then 95 then 98 and that was it. NT was almost this side of tolerable. Just don't wanna no more. You can make it work but geez loweez.

The time this site has been compromised now...ain't real encouraging.

I don't know your point on linux, that some blackhats use it makes it all bad? It's a freaking tool! That's like blaming guns for criminals actions....that dog don't hunt

I don't care what granny gets on her machine from walmart, it comes with MS and various other crapware installed and goes downhill from there and I think MS has long been an outright harmful criminal corporation. deeoooojaay slap on the wrist they got wasn't enough....shoulda been broken up and some suits visit club fed..same as some bankers and other fatcats..whoops..semi offtopic

Plenty of forums out there, go ahead and recommend your favs to folks here running windows, so they can check and cleanup their machines and surf safer then. This is a chainsaw forum and all this other noise is both tedious here and counterproductive. These folks need to go to an operating system /browser forum and learn some stuff for their own personal machines. I don't go to any of those MS sites so can't recommend any. 

Like..really don't want to discuss toaster and washing machine repair here. And there isn't a single 'hacked' thread, there's several of them, maybe every subforum is running one, ain't looked at all of them but several.. Repeating the same stuff. 

no fun no mo...worse than oil threads...can't help but looking, like an accident scene...uggg


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 9, 2013)

I have almost lost it. This site as been so dysfunctional for me the last few days that i'm almost ready to move over to $&@"€£¥•. I am tired of it. At the beginning i refused to move away from AS but now it almost seems it's the only option. Tapatalk is my only functional option but it is a pain in the ass compared to my computer. Dammit administrators please don't ban me but please if it takes even a month of AS being shut down just do it. I can take it. I have seen this Stupid ####### take sites over before and it was a long recovery but it was fixed with a shut down. I just need a functional site again. This has been brutal. Logging in not knowing what to expect. I love this site and i promise i will return. Seems to be getting worse. I am out for the time being. I am sitting here beside my computer on my phone because the computer isn't working all that great. Needless to say this phone is really driving me nuts. You people are great but this site (currently) isn't.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 9, 2013)

Dude you need to listen to others. the NO scripts is working. Just do it already.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

No one is forcing you to come here. It's a privilege, not a right. They're working their butts off to make it right, and guys still go off on them. Do you think they're enjoying this? This site actually generates income. They're certainly not doing this for the fun of it.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Oct 9, 2013)

I am looking forward to the site getting back to normal. The AS site is a wealth of information and I am sure they are doing what they can to get it up and running.
You only have to type a chainsaw question into google to see how valuable this site is. Just have to be patient and let them work at their own pace to get it up and running again. Must be a lot of stress having to deal with this situation.

I am more than happy to wait to be able to get back to talking about chainsaws on AS.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't get me wrong. I'm as anxious as anyone to see the problems go away. I also work as a software engineer. I know how frustrating it can be to deal with a bug on the code. One simple character out of place is all it takes to break it. I don't envy the guys workingthis. I'm sure they're all bald by now, having pulled out all of their hair!


----------



## old-cat (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't been able to get here for days. Now I've given up on Microsoft Windows and Firefox and their add-ons, that computer don't work at all now!
Thanks to friendly neighbors, I have a Mac computer now and I got here with NO problem!
I wonder if my old computer quit because of virus from this site or from Firefox add-ons or????????:bang:


----------



## w8ye (Oct 9, 2013)

I use Fire Fox with the No Script add-on and I've never seen Linkbucks (What does it look like and how do you get there?"

I've been on here every day. 

I had to jump through a few hoops some days to get here.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

I seriously doubt it. None of my PCs are having issues. I've been on the site whenever it was available, both with and without Javascript enabled. The forwarding links have done nothing to my PCs.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I seriously doubt it. None of my PCs are having issues. I've been on the site whenever it was available, both with and without Javascript enabled. The forwarding links have done nothing to my PCs.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahh, looking MUCH better!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 317045

No pics


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I seriously doubt it. None of my PCs are having issues. I've been on the site whenever it was available, both with and without Javascript enabled. The forwarding links have done nothing to my PCs.



You're an IT guy though aren't you Brad? Us Luddites are really struggling!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

I've not picked up any bugs from the site.......I don't even use anti-virus software.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahh life is good,
sitting with a coffee,able to get on AS without disabling anything or looking for a back way in.
Relaxing, Ahh:msp_biggrin:
Now i can keep absorbing all the knowledge that floats around the interweb and settels at the place we all love to call Arboristsite.
Hopefully it lasts.
It was a bit of a pain the last week...or so.But who's counting.It's back.
A big thanks to the brains behind keeping the site running.If only it was that easy to fix the US gumint and get it up and running.
Thomas


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 9, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I use Fire Fox with the No Script add-on and I've never seen Linkbucks (What does it look like and how do you get there?"
> 
> I've been on here every day.
> 
> I had to jump through a few hoops some days to get here.



It's an automatic re-direct. You hit your arboristsite shortcut or google the path and you'll see AS for a split second then a screen will come up with linkbucks. 

It seems like every day whether on a pc, laptop or my iphone when I'd try to get to AS I'd get the linkbucks redirect, and some days I couldn't get on at all. 

I really feel for the owners of the site, it's really economic terrorism. No different than if your business was surrounded by hooligans and customers couldn't get to your store.


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 9, 2013)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Ahh life is good,
> sitting with a coffee,able to get on AS without disabling anything or looking for a back way in.
> Relaxing, Ahh:msp_biggrin:
> Now i can keep absorbing all the knowledge that floats around the interweb and settels at the place we all love to call Arboristsite.
> ...



I tried to get my fix via other chainsaw forums, but it was like somebody switched my coffee with watered down decaf. Just not the same!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was surprised that the site is back up and running. Seems like it was down more than it was up. 

Anyways, hope that the bugs have been worked out for good. I had so much extra time on my hands, that I've been plenty busy starting equip. out in my garage, err, umm, I mean shop. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> You're an IT guy though aren't you Brad? Us Luddites are really struggling!



Didn't help me much in this case. I've never used a script blocking add on. Disabling Javascript is all that was needed most of the time. The last couple of days you had to come in a back way, as the main links were broken. Anyway, it looks like all is good right now!

My original point was, I don't think you need to worry about getting a virus from these problems. It's a problem on the server, and that's it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 9, 2013)

Kudos to the guys who are working on this near disaster! I don't know much about computers but I think highly of those who spent time learning about them..


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like they're fixin' up the forum real good...:msp_w00t:
How much ya wanna bet vBulletin will be updated real regular now...


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 9, 2013)

I still can not post pics, but I see others are.


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel for you guys that use this site to offer a service for us weekend warriors and daily wood cutting companies as your source of income . While its frustrating for me not to get on here I know the A.S tech team will and do everything they can to get it worked out. :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 9, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I still can not post pics, but I see others are.



I think I phones and the like are able to do that now.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 9, 2013)

I havent seen linkbucks in a couple of days, Im sooooo happy!uttahere2:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 9, 2013)

*Original Motive?*



blsnelling said:


> Didn't help me much in this case. I've never used a script blocking add on. Disabling Javascript is all that was needed most of the time. The last couple of days you had to come in a back way, as the main links were broken. Anyway, it looks like all is good right now!
> 
> My original point was, I don't think you need to worry about getting a virus from these problems. It's a problem on the server, and that's it.


Agreed somehwat, but disabling Javascript also cost a lot to the users trying to link to other sites and the search engines. The crooks were likely using that as a mechanism to sharpen their claws for further attacks.

Anyway, I doubt that the war is over yet. What I always worry about is what was the original motive to shipwreck this site?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It's a problem on the server, and that's it.



What a ridiculous statement considering the redirects to other servers...., some to phishing urls on any given day at any given moment if you haven't noticed yet as a software engineer during your day job. Anyone who believes for one second the user info provided to AS during your registration process has not been harvested as a result of the hack and that you haven't probably been exploited by the redirects is just whistlin' past the graveyard, or is just flat out stupid.

Can anyone else blow more sunshine up my ass? Please?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2013)

They have a different tech guy working on it now, so far he's kickin the hackers butt.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 9, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> They have a different tech guy working on it now, so far he's kickin the hackers butt.



Keep whistlin'...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Keep whistlin'...


Trying to be positive.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2013)

But at night is when they usually take over again, we shall see.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 9, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> But at night is when they usually take over again, we shall see.


The war is still in progress. Machine language is the bottom of the bottom line.


----------



## towingace (Oct 9, 2013)

I just tried to bring up an old thread about a 036 oiler problem and I got "webpage expired". Does that mean that we have lost some of our valuable old threads because of this stuff? If so, are we talking permanently, or is it even related?


----------



## thesupernova86 (Oct 9, 2013)

I stil get the LinkBucks redirect using Chrome, which is my default browser, but with IE it never shows. My linkbuck issue was when I went to any arboristsite page the ad came up in maximized view with no minimize option. When u click the skip this ad button it went right back to the beginning of the re-direct. Made any arboristsite page un-viewable. Have to use IE to get to anything here..


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm using Chrome, without any issues. However, I am using the NotScripts extension.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

Now this post is from IE, with JavaScript enabled. Everything seems normal from here.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 9, 2013)

thesupernova86 said:


> I stil get the LinkBucks redirect using Chrome, which is my default browser, but with IE it never shows. My linkbuck issue was when I went to any arboristsite page the ad came up in maximized view with no minimize option. When u click the skip this ad button it went right back to the beginning of the re-direct. Made any arboristsite page un-viewable. Have to use IE to get to anything here..



Best not click on anything there:msp_ohmy:


----------



## crane (Oct 9, 2013)

towingace said:


> I just tried to bring up an old thread about a 036 oiler problem and I got "webpage expired". Does that mean that we have lost some of our valuable old threads because of this stuff? If so, are we talking permanently, or is it even related?



wonder if lakeside56, spacemule, + others will have to come back and repost :hmm3grin2orange:

too soon?.................................................................too soon


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've not picked up any bugs from the site.......I don't even use anti-virus software.



Same, me neither crap IMHO. Draws bugs and slooooows down the system.


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2013)

thesupernova86 said:


> I stil get the LinkBucks redirect using Chrome, which is my default browser, but with IE it never shows. My linkbuck issue was when I went to any arboristsite page the ad came up in maximized view with no minimize option. When u click the skip this ad button it went right back to the beginning of the re-direct. Made any arboristsite page un-viewable. Have to use IE to get to anything here..



NotScripts solved my Chrome problem as well.
It's a little difficult to configure the password. I'm on an XP, I copied the "%userprofile%~more~" for XP, clicked "Start", "Run" and pasted what I'd copied into "Run". Once that's done the edit part is pretty easy to follow.
HTH
Lou
I haven't seen any of the problem items for a couple of days. Odds are good they will be back.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> They have a different tech guy working on it now, so far he's kickin the hackers butt.



it *is* getting better, and no need to stop Javascript lately......:msp_smile:


----------



## CJ1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sure looks like they are getting it figured out, I know it is not me!!! CJ


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Trying to be positive.



I hear ya, man. Kinda difficult around here these days, tho.

And my apologies to Brad for coming on a little strong in my previous post. While I'm indeed skeptical of the damage being limited, my own frustration with the ongoing difficulties could have been expressed more appropriately.

As you were, gang.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I hear ya, man. Kinda difficult around here these days, tho.
> 
> And my apologies to Brad for coming on a little strong in my previous post. While I'm indeed skeptical of the damage being limited, my own frustration with the ongoing difficulties could have been expressed more appropriately.



Did you pick up any problems from it?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I hear ya, man. Kinda difficult around here these days, tho.
> 
> And my apologies to Brad for coming on a little strong in my previous post. While I'm indeed skeptical of the damage being limited, my own frustration with the ongoing difficulties could have been expressed more appropriately.



It takes a heck of a man to admit when he's acted out on his frustrations.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I hear ya, man. Kinda difficult around here these days, tho.
> 
> And my apologies to Brad for coming on a little strong in my previous post. While I'm indeed skeptical of the damage being limited, my own frustration with the ongoing difficulties could have been expressed more appropriately.
> 
> As you were, gang.



Thank you for that. I'm now real glad that I didn't say what I felt like saying, and admit was still wanting you to say


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I seriously doubt it. None of my PCs are having issues. I've been on the site whenever it was available, both with and without Javascript enabled. The forwarding links have done nothing to my PCs.



Same here, but I use only one laptop at the moment!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> No one is forcing you to come here. It's a privilege, not a right. They're working their butts off to make it right, and guys still go off on them. Do you think they're enjoying this? This site actually generates income. They're certainly not doing this for the fun of it.



It's been hit and miss for me for the past several days, but on the plus side I've been out of the country again and busy with other work most of the time.

I really appreciate Brad pointing out the facts, we come here because we want to and enjoy a lot of benefits with nothing other that some time invested. If I were a sponsor and depended on AS for income I might have a different opinion though.

For those that have been so critical of the sight, go work on a Mini Mac for a few days, you will be happy to come back here and deal with a little mumbo jumbo once in a while.

Mark


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

It's baaaack!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 10, 2013)

i only got on by disabling java script this sucks


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2013)

Hard to kill aint it!


----------



## nmurph (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It's baaaack!



Yeupp


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 10, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Yeupp
> 
> View attachment 317225



Like an obnoxious drunken uncle...


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2013)

Lou said:


> NotScripts solved my Chrome problem as well.
> It's a little difficult to configure the password. I'm on an XP, I copied the "%userprofile%~more~" for XP, clicked "Start", "Run" and pasted what I'd copied into "Run". Once that's done the edit part is pretty easy to follow.
> HTH
> Lou
> I haven't seen any of the problem items for a couple of days. Odds are good they will be back.



Just a FYI..windows XP is long ago deprecated and no longer gets general updates or code support..you are gonna get pwned hard eventually if you use it on the net. Unless you paid for service pack 3 longer term extended service support, and that will end as well sometime soon, this year or next year.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It's baaaack!



Yes, had to disable Javascript again....


----------



## S Tebo (Oct 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, had to disable Javascript again....



When I disable the JavaScript- I can log on without the re-direct & generally navigate around ok, but any attachments/photos that are in auction/classified listings for example are not shown as mini-icon images- I have to go into the actual ad/post & open them that way to see them- is this a result of the JS being turned off or a setting being turned off temp (or is it just me/my settings issue)? Thanks, Scott


----------



## jhellwig (Oct 10, 2013)

It happened to me. I did some googling and it is a script that is doing it. I installed the noscript add on on firefox and it is keeping it from happening.


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2013)

zogger said:


> Just a FYI..windows XP is long ago deprecated and no longer gets general updates or code support..you are gonna get pwned hard eventually if you use it on the net. Unless you paid for service pack 3 longer term extended service support, and that will end as well sometime soon, this year or next year.



I'm still getting MS updates (20 just a couple of days ago, 10 of them Word 2003, 2007, 2010). AVG Free is my anti-virus and it too works well. Worth every penny I paid for it. The only thing that sneaks through is an occasional cookie. The only way to stop them is to not log onto the site that gives them to you. I do not accept 3rd party cookies. And NotScript gave me a way to finally cut facebook out of my life!
While not happy AS was hacked, there is up side, at least for me.

I'll probably replace the XP when Microsoft really does stop supporting it and comes out with something NOT designed for a tablet!
Lou


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not too crazy about Windows 8. It's on my new laptop and I still haven't figured it out..


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It's baaaack!



Do the sponsors here fund AS's operating expenses entirely? At what point do they say no more? I'm sure some will look elsewhere and not come back.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Do the sponsors here fund AS's operating expenses entirely? At what point do they say no more? I'm sure some will look elsewhere and not come back.



AS is like a home to me. I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## bcaarms (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

I really missed this site. Didn't realize how much I liked the "drama". Went to another forum and its informative, but it's really not the same once you meet some of the people on here. 

People calling me on my BS has helped me to be safer and to pay more attention to the little things. Of course I got my feelings hurt, but thank God the old timers on here didn't just go on with some blah blah blah......

I am grateful some folks on here are working to get this straightened out. Whomever you are THANK YOU !


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm hoping this VB update will solve the problems. Good people and loads of info here.


----------



## 7oaks (Oct 11, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I'm hoping this VB update will solve the problems. Good people and loads of info here.



My feelings exactly...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2013)

SOB had to turn noscript back on. Came back site was green skin again PLUS linkbucks..............:msp_angry:


----------



## hangfirew8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I'm hoping this VB update will solve the problems. Good people and loads of info here.



I'm here for the long haul too, and I hope the VB update will help... but I very much doubt it. :frown:

A simple port scan shows that every imaginable service port is wide open on the server. It is highly doubtful that the server will stay unhacked until someone who knows what they are doing starts locking things down. :msp_ohmy:

HF


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2013)

I think they need to get the updated VB 5.0.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Blocking Linkbucks*

*pdqdl* posted on page 1499 of the Oklahoma,AR,MO,... thread a what I feel is a better solution than disabling scripts. 

*** NOTE *** If you are denied permission to save the "host" file, reboot your computer & start up in "Safe Mode" by pressing <F8> while booting up. Make your changes to the "host" file then reboot.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 12, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> *pdqdl* posted on page 1499 of the Oklahoma,AR,MO,... thread a what I feel is a better solution than disabling scripts.
> 
> *** NOTE *** If you are denied permission to save the "host" file, reboot your computer & start up in "Safe Mode" by pressing <F8> while booting up. Make your changes to the "host" file then reboot.



AS has been working okay on this computer all day and I haven't had to make any adjustments...


----------



## Lou (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine too, even post alert.
There are no attacks at the time of this post.
Lou


----------



## Agrarian (Oct 12, 2013)

*Search Problems Anyone????*

Whenever I do a forum search I get: "connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)". Otherwise the site seems ok. BTW, I use Chrome if that makes a difference.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 12, 2013)

Agrarian said:


> Whenever I do a forum search I get: "connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)". Otherwise the site seems ok. BTW, I use Chrome if that makes a difference.



I did do a Firefox refresh yesterday, got a notice that my computer was too slow and that was their solution. It seemed to work pretty well. Seems I downloaded a lot of stuff I didn't need..

For some reason I'm having to log on to AS every time I use the site, even if I use it a lot. Don't know what that's about..


----------



## w8ye (Oct 12, 2013)

Next time you come here, instead of logging in, goto "Search" and it will ask you to log in there. But also notice that there is a "Remember Me" check box there. Click on it first then log in. You will stay logged in.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 12, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Next time you come here, instead of logging in, goto "Search" and it will ask you to log in there. But also notice that there is a "Remember Me" check box there. Click on it first then log in. You will stay logged in.



That was gonna be my next question...


----------



## lambs (Oct 13, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> That was gonna be my next question...



I just encountered our Linkbucks friend again, on IE. I closed it out and switched to Chrome instead, where I have the JS shut off....


----------



## w8ye (Oct 13, 2013)

They must have removed it already for I don't see it in the Java Script window now?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 13, 2013)

lambs said:


> I just encountered our Linkbucks friend again, on IE.


In IE, you can go to Tools, Internet Options, and select the Security tab.

Click on Restricted Sites and then the Sites button.

Add www.l i n k b u c k s.com (without the spaces).


----------



## Showme (Oct 13, 2013)

lambs said:


> I just encountered our Linkbucks friend again, on IE. I closed it out and switched to Chrome instead, where I have the JS shut off....


Yep, it's back. I'm using Chrome too with JS off.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm.... I can't get on when it's doing it, i'm not seeing it now, thank goodness.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm.... I can't get on when it's doing it, i'm not seeing it now, thank goodness.



Firefox with Noscript?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 13, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Firefox with Noscript?


Nah, just windows 7( I guess) I am no computer guy.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Go to Firefox download a browser, if that works then see if you can get noscript added that will help getting past that linkcrap add!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.ez-download.com/mozilla-...firefox&lptype=bing&utm_campaign=EZFFUS&fwd=1


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 13, 2013)

Its back, had to turn noscripts back on for this site only.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 13, 2013)

It was back and now is gone again.
The crew working on the site must be getting better at sending the crap packing.
I imagine just like any criminal the hackers will have a profile that can be anticipated.

Keep up the good work Darrin and crew,we all are pulling for you.
A BIG HAND TO YOU ALL
Thomas


----------



## watsonr (Oct 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, everytime someone posts about the back door, they close it. Now nothing works.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Man oh man, this is really getting weird. It seems like it's an hour to hour thing anymore to get on the site. Sometimes, it's not a problem, and other times, it can last for days. 

Sure wish that I could offer up some advice or help, but I know less about computers, web-sites, viruses and such, than I do chainsaws. In other words, I know just enough to get me into trouble, but not enough to get me out. :msp_smile:

Anyways, my thoughts are with those whose duty and commitment it is to fix all this.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 13, 2013)

*I'm getting tired of this.*

you'd think that with the revenue this site generates, they could do a better job.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 13, 2013)

I mean I know I just broke the rules, but, what's the difference if they send me to camp? I can't go on the site anyway....


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/block-linkbucks/


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just sent the Link Bucks people a nasty letter covered in goose turds...with my Bil's return addy


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> I just sent the Link Bucks people a nasty letter covered in goose turds...with my Bil's return addy



Im thinking they had nothing to do with it but the Bangaldeesh Hacker did.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 13, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> I mean I know I just broke the rules, but, what's the difference if they send me to camp? I can't go on the site anyway....




I've been to "saw camp" more than just once. 

Matter-of-fact, one of the boat docks is named after me.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 13, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> *pdqdl* posted on page 1499 of the Oklahoma,AR,MO,... thread a what I feel is a better solution than disabling scripts.
> 
> *** NOTE *** If you are denied permission to save the "host" file, reboot your computer & start up in "Safe Mode" by pressing <F8> while booting up. Make your changes to the "host" file then reboot.


I tried this also and so far it seems to work. Looks like other anti-virus programs do the same thing when they find junk like LinkBucks. You will see a while list of them when you view the file. It's a user unfriendly solution but a powerful result. Thumbs Up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 13, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> I mean I know I just broke the rules, but, what's the difference if they send me to camp? I can't go on the site anyway....


No ones going to send you to camp, everyone is getting frustrated over this mess. The owners are doing what they can. It's more a software issue, I don't think VB has the software to get rid of these jerks. Trust me when I tell you Darin has been in contact with them and has several techs try and fix it. I don't know how it's all going to end but I know they are trying hard to fix it. You mention with all the money the site generates they should be able to hire someone to do it. They would love to hire someone to fix it cause they don't want to lose the money either. I know all of us are getting tired of it but no where near as much as the site owners.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 13, 2013)

that's cool.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> that's cool.



So we are cool now right:cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 13, 2013)

lambs said:


> I just encountered our Linkbucks friend again, on IE. I closed it out and switched to Chrome instead, where I have the JS shut off....



I logged in like you said and it seems to work..I still can see a few bugs in the site, like my number of likes is now at -0-.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 13, 2013)

The war still rages. The "Fix" I supported and posted earlier is not a solution either. LinkBucks figured out how to stop that also and shut down any "submit" button on this site. They appear to have the power to do this at will. I still have no idea what the motive is for LinkBucks to do this. Perhaps one of these days we will find out.

*However,*

Then I logged in again and LinkBucks was gone. Is this thing a random strike? I think it is, and that makes it even more difficult to destroy. I've never seen such a thing in all my years of computer usage and programming.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 14, 2013)

So far....so good! 

I've been able to log on at will, all day long. I'm hoping that this will be the rule and not the exception.


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 14, 2013)

:msp_thumbsup: Seems to be getting better every day, even if slowly. The people in the know Seem to be able to combat this thing fairly successfully, I thank them, and with best luck. There may be financial reward more them, that's cool, they're helping me with my hobby at no cost to me. I would do anything I could to help but my computer skills are a vast wasteland, I'm lucky to get here. Good luck and best wishes. :msp_thumbsup:


----------

